# Tablas de Transistores, TRIAC´s y SCR´s



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2013)

*

Tablas de transistores de uso frecuente.* 



*Transistores FET´s* 



*Código*
*Tipo*
*Canal*
*Ic (A)*
*Vceo (V)*
*Pd (W)*
*hFE*
*fT (MHz)*
*Encapsulado*
*Conexiones [123]*


2N7002D	FET	N	0.2	60	0.2	-	-	SMD SOT-23	GSD
BF966	FET	N	0.02	20	0.2	DUAL	-	SMD SOT-103	---
MMBFJ309	FET	N	0.03	25	0.3	-	-	SMD SOT-23	DSG
40841	FET	N	0.05	18	0.3	-	-	TO-18	DSG
2N4220	FET	N	0.015	30	0.3	-	-	TO-18	DSG
2N4416	FET	N	0.015	30	0.3	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4393	FET	N	0.005	40	1.8	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4092	FET	N	0.015	40	1.8	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4091	FET	N	0.03	40	1.8	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4856A	FET	N	0.05	40	0.4	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4392	FET	N	0.075	40	1.8	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4391	FET	N	0.15	40	1.8	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N3686	FET	N	0.001	50	0.5	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4339	FET	N	0.001	50	0.3	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N4340	FET	N	0.003	50	0.3	-	-	TO-18	SDG
2N3823	FET	N	0.01	50	0.3	-	-	TO-18	SDG
MPF102	FET	N	0.01	15	0.2	-	-	TO-92	DSG
2N5485	FET	N	0.01	25	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J110	FET	N	0.01	25	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J210	FET	N	0.015	25	0.4	-	-	TO-92	DSG
2N3819	FET	N	0.02	25	0.4	-	-	TO-92	DGS
2N5486	FET	N	0.02	25	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J309	FET	N	0.03	25	0.4	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J308	FET	N	0.06	25	0.4	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J310	FET	N	0.06	25	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J270	FET	P	0.004	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DGS
2N5640	FET	N	0.005	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
BF245A	FET	N	0.006	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	GSD
2N5951	FET	N	0.007	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	GSD
2N5639	FET	N	0.025	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
BF245C	FET	N	0.025	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	GSD
2N5638	FET	N	0.05	30	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
VP0300L	FET	P	0.32	30	0.8	-	-	TO-92	SGD
J112	FET	N	0.005	35	0.6	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J111	FET	N	0.02	35	0.6	-	-	TO-92	DSG
J202	FET	N	0.005	40	0.6	-	-	TO-92	DSG
2N5460	FET	P	0.005	40	0.3	-	-	TO-92	SDG
U1899	FET	N	0.008	40	0.3	-	-	TO-92	DSG
PN4858	FET	N	0.08	40	0.3	-	-	TO-92	GSD
2N5463	FET	P	0.005	60	0.3	-	-	TO-92	SDG
ECG326	FET	P	0.009	60	0.3	-	-	TO-92	SDG
2N5465	FET	P	0.016	60	0.3	-	-	TO-92	SDG
2N7000	FET	N	0.2	60	0.4	-	-	TO-92	SGD
VN10LP	FET	N	0.27	60	0.6	-	-	TO-92	DGS
2N7008	FET	N	0.5	60	1	-	-	TO-92	SGD
MPF910	FET	N	0.5	60	1	-	-	TO-92	SGD
BSS88	FET	N	0.25	240	1	-	-	TO-92	SDG


*Transistores NPN*



*Código*
*Tipo*
*Obs*
*Ic (A)*
*Vceo (V)*
*Pd (W)*
*hFE*
*fT (MHz)*
*Encapsulado*
*Conexiones [123]*


MPQ2222	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.5	QUAD NPN	250	DIL-14	---
BUV98	NPN	-	30	400	150	5 MIN	5	ISOTOP	---
MMBR5179	NPN	-	0.05	12	0.4	30 - 250	1400	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT2369	NPN	-	0.5	15	0.2	20 - 120	500	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5089	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.3	400 MIN	50	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT4124	NPN	-	0.2	25	0.3	60 MIN	300	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5088	NPN	-	0.1	30	0.3	300 MIN	50	 SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA13	NPN	D	0.5	30	0.2	5K MIN	125	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT2222A	NPN	-	0.6	30	0.2	35 MIN	250	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA14	NPN	D	1.2	30	0.3	10K MIN	125	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT3904	NPN	-	0.2	40	0.2	100 - 300	300	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT4401	NPN	-	0.6	40	0.2	100 - 300	250	SMD SOT-23	BEC
BC847B-SMD	NPN	-	0.1	50	0.3	330 (TYP)	300	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT2484	NPN	-	0.1	60	0.2	100 - 500	60	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA05	NPN	-	0.5	60	0.3	100 MIN	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA06	NPN	-	0.5	80	0.2	50 MIN	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5550	NPN	-	0.6	140	-	20 MIN	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5551	NPN	-	0.6	160	0.3	30 MIN	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA42	NPN	-	0.5	300	0.2	40 MIN	50	SMD SOT-23	BEC
FMMT491	NPN	-	1	60	0.5	80 MIN	150	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMPQ2222	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.2	QUAD NPN	250	SMD SO-14	---
MMUN2211	NPN	-	0.1	50	0.2	60 (TYP)	-	SMD SOT-23	BEC
BFR90A	NPN	-	0.014	10	0.2	-	5000	SMD SOT-37	---
2N5642	NPN	-	3	35	30	5 MIN	250	STX-8	---
2N3643	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.3	2.5 (TYP)	250	TO-105	EBC
2N3567	NPN	-	0.5	40	0.3	40 - 300	60	TO-105	EBC
2N3569	NPN	-	0.5	40	0.3	3 (TYP)	60	TO-105	EBC
2N3568	NPN	-	0.5	60	0.3	40 - 300	60	TO-105	EBC
2N5134	NPN	-	0.1	10	0.2	-	250	TO-106	EBC
2N3563	NPN	-	0.05	12	0.2	6 (TYP)	600	TO-106	EBC
2N5129	NPN	-	0.5	12	0.3	20 - 250	150	TO-106	EBC
2N3646	NPN	-	0.2	15	0.2	30 (TYP)	350	TO-106	EBC
2N4427	NPN	-	0.4	20	1	10 - 200	500	TO-106	EBC
2N4945	NPN	-	0.5	40	0.2	-	300	TO-106	EBC
BD329	NPN	-	3	20	15	85 - 375	130	TO-126	ECB
BD433	NPN	-	4	22	36	50 MIN	3	TO-126	BCE
MJE200	NPN	-	5	25	15	45 - 180	65	TO-126	ECB
ECG295	NPN	-	1	40	5	20 MIN	150	TO-126	ECB
MJE180	NPN	-	3	40	12	50 - 250	50	TO-126	ECB
BD135	NPN	-	0.5	45	6.5	40 - 250	50	TO-126	ECB
BD675	NPN	D	4	45	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
2N4922	NPN	-	1	60	30	20 - 100	3	TO-126	ECB
2N5191	NPN	-	4	60	40	10 MIN	2	TO-126	ECB
BD677	NPN	D	4	60	40	500 (TYP)	1	TO-126	ECB
MJE800	NPN	D	4	60	40	750 MIN	1	TO-126	ECB
BD139	NPN	-	0.5	80	6.5	40 - 160	50	TO-126	ECB
2N4923	NPN	-	1	80	30	20 - 100	3	TO-126	ECB
BD237	NPN	-	2	80	25	25 MIN	3	TO-126	BCE
MJE182	NPN	-	3	80	12	50 - 250	50	TO-126	ECB
2N6039	NPN	D	4	80	40	750 - 18K	25	TO-126	ECB
BD679A	NPN	D	4	80	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
MJE270	NPN	D	2	100	15	1.5K MIN.	6	TO-126	ECB
BD681	NPN	D	4	100	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
BF457	NPN	-	0.1	160	1.2	25 - 50	90	TO-126	ECB
ECG373	NPN	-	1.5	160	1	100 (TYP)	140	TO-126	ECB
BF458	NPN	-	0.1	250	1.2	25 - 50	90	TO-126	ECB
MJE340	NPN	-	0.5	300	20	30 - 240	-	TO-126	ECB
MJE13002	NPN	-	1.5	300	40	8 - 40	10	TO-126	BCE
MJE3439	NPN	-	0.3	350	15	50 - 200	15	TO-126	ECB
2N5657	NPN	-	0.5	350	20	30 - 250	10	TO-126	ECB
2N3010	NPN	-	0.05	6	0.3	15	600	TO-18	EBC
2N3011	NPN	-	0.2	12	0.3	30 - 120	400	TO-18	EBC
2N708	NPN	-	0.1	15	0.4	30 (TYP)	300	TO-18	EBC
2N2368	NPN	-	0.5	15	0.4	20 (TYP)	400	TO-18	EBC
2N2369A	NPN	-	0.5	15	0.4	20 - 120	500	TO-18	EBC
BC108C	NPN	-	0.2	25	0.6	420 (TYP)	150	TO-18	EBC
2N4013	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.4	30 - 150	300	TO-18	EBC
BCY58	NPN	-	0.2	32	0.3	175-350	150	TO-18	EBC
2N2221A	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.5	40 - 120	250	TO-18	EBC
2N2222A	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.5	3 (TYP)	300	TO-18	EBC
BC107B	NPN	-	0.1	45	0.3	330 (TYP)	300	TO-18	EBC
BCY59	NPN	-	0.2	45	0.3	125 (TYP)	280	TO-18	EBC
2N3250	NPN	-	0.2	50	0.3	50 (TYP)	250	TO-18	EBC
2N4014	NPN	-	0.5	50	0.4	150 (TYP)	300	TO-18	EBC
2N2484	NPN	-	0.05	60	0.4	100 - 500	60	TO-18	EBC
2N3700	NPN	-	1	80	0.5	80 (TYP)	100	TO-18	EBC
2SC1226	NPN	-	3	20	10	30 - 220	150	TO-202	BCE
MPSU01	NPN	-	2	30	1	50 - 100	50	TO-202	EBC
ECG268	NPN	D	2	50	10	1K MIN	-	TO-202	EBC
MPSU10	NPN	-	0.5	300	1	25 MIN	60	TO-202	EBC
2N6559	NPN	-	0.5	350	10	40 - 180	45	TO-202	EBC
TIP33A	NPN	-	10	60	80	20 MIN	3	TO-218	BCE
TIP3055	NPN	-	15	60	90	20 - 70	3	TO-218	BCE
TIP52	NPN	-	3	300	3.5	30 - 150	2.5	TO-218	BCE
BU826A	NPN	D	6	400	115	100	-	TO-218	BCE
TIP58A	NPN	-	7.5	400	50	10 - 100	-	TO-218	BCE
MJH12005	NPN	-	10	800	175	-	-	TO-218	BCE
D44C3	NPN	-	4	30	30	40 - 120	50	TO-220	BCE
D40C5	NPN	D	0.5	40	6.5	40K MIN	100	TO-220	EBC
2N6103	NPN	-	16	40	75	15 - 60	-	TO-220	BCE
D44H5	NPN	-	10	45	50	60 MIN	50	TO-220	BCE
2N6551	NPN	-	1	60	2	80 - 300	75	TO-220	EBC
D40D7	NPN	-	1	60	6.3	10 MIN	75	TO-220	EBC
TIP110	NPN	D	2	60	50	500 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
2SD313	NPN	-	3	60	30	40 - 320	8	TO-220	BCE
TIP31A	NPN	-	3	60	40	20 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
D44C8	NPN	-	4	60	30	100 - 220	50	TO-220	BCE
BD243A	NPN	-	6	60	65	15 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP100	NPN	D	8	60	80	1K - 20K	4	TO-220	BCE
D44H8	NPN	-	10	60	50	40 MIN	50	TO-220	BCE
MJE2801T	NPN	-	10	60	75	25 - 100	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE3055T	NPN	-	10	60	75	20 - 100	2	TO-220	BCE
2N6043	NPN	D	10	60	75	1K MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
2N6387	NPN	D	10	60	65	1K - 20K	20	TO-220	BCE
2N5298	NPN	-	4	70	36	20 - 80	0.8	TO-220	BCE
2N6123	NPN	-	4	80	40	20 - 80	2.5	TO-220	BCE
MJE803	NPN	D	4	80	50	750 MIN	1	TO-220	ECB
TIP121	NPN	D	5	80	75	1K MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
TIP41B	NPN	-	6	80	65	30 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
2N6044	NPN	D	8	80	2.2	1K - 20K	4	TO-220	BCE
BD647	NPN	D	8	80	62	750 MIN	0.1	TO-220	BCE
D44H11	NPN	-	10	80	50	60 MIN	50	TO-220	BCE
2N6388	NPN	D	10	80	65	1K - 20K	20	TO-220	BCE
2N6488	NPN	-	15	80	75	20 - 150	5	TO-220	BCE
D44VH10	NPN	-	15	80	83	20 MIN	50	TO-220	BCE
TIP29C	NPN	-	1	100	30	40 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP112	NPN	D	2	100	50	500 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJF31C #	NPN	-	3	100	28	25 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP31C	NPN	-	3	100	40	25 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
MJF122 #	NPN	D	5	100	30	1000 MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
TIP122	NPN	D	5	100	65	1K MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
BD243C	NPN	-	6	100	65	15 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP41C	NPN	-	6	100	65	30 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
2N6045	NPN	D	8	100	2.2	1K - 20K	4	TO-220	BCE
BDX53C	NPN	D	8	100	60	750 MIN	20	TO-220	BCE
TIP102	NPN	D	8	100	80	1K - 20K	4	TO-220	BCE
BDX33C	NPN	-	10	100	70	750 (TYP)	20	TO-220	BCE
BDW93C	NPN	D	12	100	80	750 - 2K	20	TO-220	BCE
TIP29D	NPN	-	1	120	30	40 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP31D	NPN	-	3	120	40	25 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
MJE15028	NPN	-	8	120	50	40 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
2N6533	NPN	D	8	120	26	100 - 5K	20	TO-220	BCE
MJE15030	NPN	-	8	150	50	40 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
MJF15030 #	NPN	-	8	150	36	40 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
BU807	NPN	D	8	150	60	375 (TYP)	-	TO-220	BCE
BU406	NPN	-	7	200	65	10 MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
BU406D	NPN	-	7	200	60	DAMPER	10	TO-220	BCE
BU406F #	NPN	-	7	200	18	AISLADO	4	TO-220	BCE
BU806	NPN	D	8	200	60	375 (TYP)	-	TO-220	BCE
BU408	NPN	-	10	200	60	5	10	TO-220	BCE
BU408D	NPN	-	10	200	60	DAMPER	10	TO-220	BCE
MJE15032	NPN	-	8	250	50	10 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
TIP48	NPN	-	1	300	40	30 - 150	10	TO-220	BCE
MJE5740	NPN	-	8	300	80	100 (TYP)	4	TO-220	BCE
BU407	NPN	-	7	330	60	10 MIN	10	TO-220	BCE
BU407D	NPN	-	7	330	60	DAMPER	10	TO-220	BCE
MJE2360T	NPN	-	0.5	350	30	25 - 200	10	TO-220	BCE
MJE15034	NPN	-	4	350	50	 100	30	TO-220	BCE
TIP50	NPN	-	1	400	40	30 - 250	10	TO-220	BCE
BUX84	NPN	-	2	400	40	50 (TYP)	20	TO-220	BCE
MJE13005	NPN	-	4	400	75	19 - 36	4	TO-220	BCE
2SC4418	NPN	-	5	400	30	10 MIN	20	TO-220	BCE
BUT11	NPN	-	5	400	100	20 - 60	-	TO-220	BCE
BUT11AF #	NPN	-	5	450	40	AISLADO	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE13070	NPN	-	5	400	80	8 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
BUF642	NPN	-	6	400	70	4 (TYP)	0.1	TO-220	BCE
2SC2335	NPN	-	7	400	40	15 - 80	-	TO-220	BCE
2SC2810	NPN	-	7	400	40	15 - 80	-	TO-220	BCE
2SC3039	NPN	-	7	400	50	14 (TYP)	20	TO-220	BCE
BUF644	NPN	-	8	400	70	4 MIN	0.1	TO-220	BCE
MJE13007	NPN	-	8	400	80	8 - 40	4	TO-220	BCE
MJE5742	NPN	-	8	400	80	100 (TYP)	4	TO-220	BCE
BUF656B	NPN	-	10	400	70	4 MIN	0.1	TO-220	BCE
MJE13009	NPN	-	12	400	100	6 - 30	4	TO-220	BCE
BUX85	NPN	-	2	450	40	50 (TYP)	20	TO-220	BCE
2SC4053	NPN	-	5	450	50	10 MIN	20	TO-220	BCE
BUT11A	NPN	-	5	450	100	28 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE13071	NPN	-	5	450	80	8 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE18004	NPN	-	5	450	75	6 MIN	13	TO-220	BCE
MJF18004 #	NPN	-	5	450	35	6 MIN	13	TO-220	BCE
BUF640A	NPN	-	6	450	70	4 MIN	0.1	TO-220	BCE
BUT18AF #	NPN	-	6	450	20	10 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
BUT12AF #	NPN	-	8	450	23	30 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE18008	NPN	-	8	450	125	6 MIN	13	TO-220	BCE
MJF18008 #	NPN	-	8	450	45	5 MIN	13	TO-220	BCE
BUL38D	NPN	-	10	450	80	10 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
BUT12A	NPN	-	10	450	125	30 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
BU506DF #	NPN	-	5	700	20	DAMPER	-	TO-220	BCE
BU1508DX	NPN	-	8	700	35	4 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE12007	NPN	-	2.5	750	65	-	4	TO-220	BCE
2SC3150	NPN	-	3	800	50	10 MIN	15	TO-220	BCE
BUL216	NPN	-	4	800	90	12 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJE18002	NPN	-	2	1000	50	 20	13	TO-220	BCE
MJE18006	NPN	-	6	1000	100	 32	14	TO-220	BCE
BUT56A	NPN	-	10	1000	100	4 MIN	10	TO-220	BCE
MJD44H11	NPN	-	8	80	20	40 MIN	50	TO-252SM	BCE
2N3771	NPN	-	30	40	150	15 - 60	0.2	TO-3	BEC
MJ4000	NPN	D	4	60	75	1K	-	TO-3	BEC
2N3713	NPN	-	10	60	150	25 - 75	0.03	TO-3	BEC
2N3715	NPN	-	10	60	150	50 - 150	4	TO-3	BEC
2N3772	NPN	-	20	60	150	15 - 60	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6282	NPN	D	20	60	160	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5885	NPN	-	25	60	200	20 - 100	4	TO-3	BEC
BUW38	NPN	-	30	60	150	20 - 60	8	TO-3	BEC
2N5685	NPN	-	50	60	300	15 - 60	2	TO-3	BEC
2N3055	NPN	-	15	60	115	20 - 70	3	TO-3	BEC
2N3448	NPN	-	7.5	80	115	40 - 120	10	TO-3	BEC
2N6056	NPN	D	8	80	100	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ1001	NPN	D	8	80	90	1K MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
2N3716	NPN	-	10	80	150	50 - 150	4	TO-3	BEC
2N3714	NPN	D	10	80	150	25 - 75	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6385	NPN	D	10	80	100	1K - 20K	20	TO-3	BEC
MJ3001	NPN	D	10	80	150	1K MIN	1	TO-3	BEC
2N5970	NPN	-	15	80	85	20 - 60	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5886	NPN	-	25	80	200	20 - 100	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6438	NPN	-	25	80	200	12 MIN	10	TO-3	BEC
BUW39	NPN	-	30	80	150	20 - 60	8	TO-3	BEC
2N5686	NPN	-	50	80	300	15 - 60	2	TO-3	BEC
2N3236	NPN	-	15	90	150	17 - 60	0.02	TO-3	BEC
2N5038	NPN	-	20	90	140	25 - 100	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ802	NPN	-	30	90	200	25 - 100	2	TO-3	BEC
2N6059	NPN	D	12	100	150	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ4035	NPN	D	16	100	150	3500 (typ)	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6284	NPN	D	20	100	160	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6338	NPN	-	25	100	200	30 - 120	40	TO-3	BEC
BDX65C	NPN	D	12	120	117	1K MIN	7	TO-3	BEC
MJ15015	NPN	-	15	120	180	20 - 70	1	TO-3	BEC
2N5630	NPN	-	16	120	200	20 - 80	1	TO-3	BEC
BDX67C	NPN	D	16	120	150	1K MIN	7	TO-3	BCE
2N6339	NPN	-	25	120	200	30 - 120	40	TO-3	BEC
MJ11016	NPN	D	30	120	200	1K MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6033	NPN	-	40	120	140	10 - 50	50	TO-3	BEC
MJ11032	NPN	D	50	120	300	1K - 18K	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ15001	NPN	-	15	140	200	25 - 150	2	TO-3	BEC
2N3773	NPN	-	16	140	150	15 - 60	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5631	NPN	-	16	140	200	15 - 60	1	TO-3	BEC
MJ15003	NPN	-	20	140	250	25 - 150	2	TO-3	BEC
2N6340	NPN	-	25	140	200	30 - 120	40	TO-3	BEC
2N6262	NPN	-	10	150	150	20 - 70	0.08	TO-3	BEC
MJ11018	NPN	D	15	150	175	400 - 15K	3	TO-3	BEC
2N6259	NPN	-	16	150	250	15 - 60	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6277	NPN	-	50	150	250	30 - 120	30	TO-3	BEC
2N3442	NPN	-	10	160	117	20 - 70	-	TO-3	BEC
BU606	NPN	-	10	200	90	7.7 MIN	10	TO-3	BEC
MJ15022	NPN	-	16	200	250	15 - 60	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6322	NPN	-	30	200	200	40 - 150	200	TO-3	BEC
MJ10020	NPN	D	60	200	250	75 - 1000	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ10023	NPN	D	40	400	250	 50 - 600	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6249	NPN	-	10	225	100	10 - 50	2.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ3029	NPN	-	5	250	125	30 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6306	NPN	-	8	250	125	15 - 75	5	TO-3	BEC
MJ15011	NPN	-	10	250	200	5 - 100	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ11022	NPN	D	15	250	175	400 - 15K	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ15024	NPN	-	16	250	250	15 - 60	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ21194	NPN	-	16	250	200	8 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5838	NPN	-	3	275	57	8 - 40	5	TO-3	BEC
2N3739	NPN	-	0.25	300	20	40 - 200	10	TO-3	BEC
BU126	NPN	-	3	300	30	15 - 60	8	TO-3	BEC
2N5240	NPN	-	5	300	100	20 - 80	5	TO-3	BEC
2N6575	NPN	-	10	300	125	7 - 21	5	TO-3	BEC
IR519	NPN	-	10	300	125	25 - 75	5	TO-3	BEC
MJ3030	NPN	-	5	325	125	3.75MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
2N5840	NPN	-	3	350	100	10 - 50	5	TO-3	BEC
MJ10002	NPN	D	10	350	150	30 - 300	10	TO-3	BEC
PTC6251	NPN	D	10	350	150	10 - 120	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6251	NPN	-	15	350	175	6 - 50	2.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ10004	NPN	D	20	350	175	50 - 600	-	TO-3	BEC
PTC6060	NPN	D	20	350	175	30 - 120	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6543	NPN	-	5	400	100	7 - 50	6	TO-3	BEC
IR401	NPN	-	5	400	100	20 - 100	2.5	TO-3	BEC
IR403	NPN	-	7	400	125	-	-	TO-3	BEC
IR409	NPN	-	7	400	125	15 MIN	2.5	TO-3	BEC
RCA423	NPN	-	7	400	125	30 - 90	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6308	NPN	-	8	400	125	12 - 60	5	TO-3	BEC
2N6545	NPN	-	8	400	125	7 - 35	6	TO-3	BEC
2N6673	NPN	-	8	400	150	8 - 40	15	TO-3	BEC
BU326A	NPN	-	8	400	60	30 (TYP)	6	TO-3	BEC
BU526	NPN	-	8	400	86	15 - 45	10	TO-3	BEC
BUX44	NPN	-	8	400	120	15 - 45	8	TO-3	BEC
BUX47	NPN	-	8.5	400	107	7 - 35	7	TO-3	BEC
2N6580	NPN	-	10	400	71	7 - 40	13	TO-3	BEC
BUX80	NPN	-	10	400	100	30 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
MJ12010	NPN	-	10	400	100	4.2 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ413	NPN	-	10	400	125	20 - 80	2.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ423	NPN	-	10	400	125	30 - 90	2.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ431	NPN	-	10	400	125	15 - 35	2.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ10003	NPN	D	10	400	150	30 - 300	10	TO-3	BEC
MJ10007	NPN	D	10	400	150	30 - 300	10	TO-3	BEC
MJ10012	NPN	D	10	400	175	100 - 2K	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6547	NPN	-	15	400	175	7 - 30	6	TO-3	BEC
2N6675	NPN	-	15	400	175	7 - 20	15	TO-3	BEC
2N6678	NPN	-	15	400	175	8 MIN	3	TO-3	BEC
IR4040	NPN	D	15	400	125	250 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
PTC6001	NPN	D	15	400	175	40 - 160	-	TO-3	BEC
IR5061	NPN	-	20	400	125	80 MINIMO	8	TO-3	-
MJ10001	NPN	D	20	400	175	50 - 600	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ10005	NPN	D	20	400	175	40 - 400	10	TO-3	BEC
PTC6061	NPN	D	20	400	125	30 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
MJ10015	NPN	D	50	400	250	10 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ13071	NPN	-	5	450	125	8 (TYP)	-	TO-3	BEC
BU922	NPN	D	10	450	120	-	-	TO-3	BEC
PTC6253	NPN	D	10	450	150	10 - 120	-	TO-3	BEC
BUX48A	NPN	-	15	450	175	8 MIN	5	TO-3	BEC
MJ16012	NPN	-	15	450	175	5 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
BUS48A	NPN	-	15	450	175	8 MINIMO	-	TO-3	BEC
PTC6002	NPN	D	15	450	175	40 - 160	-	TO-3	BEC
PTC6062	NPN	-	20	450	125	30 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
IR5062	NPN	D	20	450	125	20 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
BUF420M	NPN	-	30	450	200	-	-	TO-3	BEC
BUX98A	NPN	-	30	450	250	-	5	TO-3	BEC
2N5157	NPN	-	3.5	500	100	30 - 90	2.8	TO-3	BEC
BU536	NPN	-	4	500	50	5.5 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
IR4050	NPN	D	15	500	125	100 MIN	8	TO-3	BEC
MJ10009	NPN	D	20	500	175	30 - 300	8	TO-3	BEC
MJ10016	NPN	D	50	500	250	10 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
BU204	NPN	-	2.5	600	10	2 MIN	7.5	TO-3	BEC
BU207	NPN	-	5	600	13	2.2 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
BU205	NPN	-	2.5	700	10	2 MIN	7.5	TO-3	BEC
BU208	NPN	-	5	700	12.5	2.2 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
BU208A	NPN	-	5	700	12.5	2.2 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
BU208D	NPN	-	5	700	60	DAMPER	7	TO-3	BEC
BU2508AX	NPN	-	8	700	45	4 - 7	-	TO-3	BCE
BU105	NPN	-	2.5	750	10	-	7.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ12002	NPN	-	2.5	750	75	1.1 MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ12003	NPN	-	2.5	750	75	2.5 MIN	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ12004	NPN	-	5	750	100	2.5 MIN	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ12005	NPN	-	8	750	100	5 MIN	2	TO-3	BEC
IR701	NPN	-	1	800	50	20 MIN	1.5	TO-3	BEC
BU206	NPN	-	2.5	800	10	1.8 MIN	7.5	TO-3	BEC
MJ8503	NPN	-	5	800	150	7.5 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
2SC3156	NPN	-	6	800	120	8 MIN	-	TO-3	BEC
BU546	NPN	-	8	1300	100	5 MIN	10	TO-3	BEC
TIP33C	NPN	-	10	100	80	20 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
TIP142	NPN	D	10	100	125	500 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
BDW84C	NPN	D	15	100	130	 750 - 20K	-	TO-247	BEC
MJH6284	NPN	D	20	100	160	 750 - 18K	4	TO-247	BEC
TIP35C	NPN	-	25	100	125	8 - 50	-	TO-247	BCE
BDW83D	NPN	D	15	120	150	750 - 20K	-	TO-247	BCE
BU124	NPN	-	10	150	50	10 (TYP)	6	TO-247	BCE
MJH11022	NPN	D	15	250	150	100 - 15K	-	TO-247	BCE
MJL21194	NPN	-	16	250	200	8 MIN	4	TO-247	BCE
MJW21196	NPN	-	16	250	200	20 - 80	4	TO-247	BCE
MJL3281AG	NPN	-	15	260	200	75 - 150	30	TO-247	BCE
BU941ZPFI #	NPN	D	15	350	65	300 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
TIP54	NPN	-	3	400	3.5	30 - 150	2.5	TO-247	BCE
BU426A	NPN	-	6	400	70	40 (TYP)	6	TO-247	BCE
BUW12	NPN	-	8	400	125	6 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
BUV48	NPN	-	15	400	150	5 MIN	10	TO-247	BCE
BUV48A	NPN	-	15	450	150	5 MIN	10	TO-247	BCE
BUW13A	NPN	-	15	450	175	30 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
MJH16010	NPN	-	15	450	135	5 MIN	15	TO-247	BCE
BUF420AW	NPN	-	30	450	200	-	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2508A	NPN	-	8	700	125	1 - 6	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2508AF #	NPN	-	8	700	45	1 - 6	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2508DF #	NPN	-	8	700	45	23 MAXIMO	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2508DX	NPN	-	8	700	45	4 - 7	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2508DW	NPN	-	8	700	125	4 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
BU508A	NPN	-	8	700	125	2.25 MIN	7	TO-247	BCE
BU508AW	NPN	-	8	700	125	6 - 30	7	TO-247	BCE
BU508AF #	NPN	-	8	700	50	10 - 30	7	TO-247	BCE
BU508DF #	NPN	-	8	700	34	AISLADO	7	TO-247	BCE
BUH515D	NPN	-	8	700	50	5 - 8	-	TO-247	BCE
BU508D	NPN	-	8	700	125	DAMPER	7	TO-247	BCE
2SC5150	NPN	-	10	700	50	8 - 28	2	TO-247	BCE
BUH1015	NPN	-	14	700	70	6 - 14	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2520AF #	NPN	-	10	800	45	6 - 14	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2520AX #	NPN	-	10	800	45	5 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2520DF #	NPN	-	10	800	45	DAMPER	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2522AF #	NPN	-	10	800	45	10 (TYP)	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2522DF #	NPN	-	10	800	45	DAMPER	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2525AF #	NPN	-	12	800	45	6 - 26	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2525DF #	NPN	-	12	800	45	DAMPER	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2527AF #	NPN	-	12	800	45	5 - 11	-	TO-247	BCE
BU2527AX #	NPN	-	12	800	45	5 - 11	-	TO-247	BCE
2SC3883	NPN	-	5	1500	50	-	-	TO-247	BCE
S2000AF #	NPN	-	5	1500	50	8 MIN	7	TO-247	BCE
2N5179	NPN	-	0.05	12	0.2	25 (TYP)	900	TO-5	EBC
2N3013	NPN	-	0.2	15	0.4	30 (TYP)	350	TO-5	EBC
MRF630	NPN	-	1	16	3	-	470	TO-5	CBE
2N4252	NPN	-	0.05	18	0.2	50 (TYP)	600	TO-5	EBC
2N5187	NPN	-	0.5	25	0.3	30	600	TO-5	EBC
2N5188	NPN	-	1	25	0.8	25 (TYP)	400	TO-5	EBC
2N3866	NPN	-	0.4	30	5	10 - 200	500	TO-5	EBC
2N3724	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.8	60 - 150	300	TO-5	EBC
2N2218A	NPN	-	0.8	30	0.8	25 (TYP)	250	TO-5	EBC
2N1711	NPN	-	1	30	0.8	100 - 300	70	TO-5	EBC
2N3734	NPN	-	1.5	30	1	30 -120	300	TO-5	EBC
2N2297	NPN	-	1	35	0.8	40 (TYP)	60	TO-5	EBC
2N3553	NPN	-	0.35	40	7	15 - 150	350	TO-5	EBC
2N3053	NPN	-	0.7	40	5	50 - 250	100	TO-5	EBC
2N2219A	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.8	3 (TYP)	300	TO-5	EBC
BC107C	NPN	-	0.2	45	0.6	-	150	TO-5	EBC
2N5786	NPN	-	3.5	45	10	20 - 100	1.5	TO-5	EBC
2N2270	NPN	-	1	45	1	50 - 200	100	TO-5	EBC
2N3725	NPN	-	0.5	50	0.8	60 (TYP)	300	TO-5	EBC
2N1613	NPN	-	1	50	0.8	30 (TYP)	60	TO-5	EBC
BC141-16	NPN	-	1	60	0.7	-	50	TO-5	EBC
2N2102	NPN	-	1	65	1	40 - 120	60	TO-5	EBC
2N5320	NPN	-	2	75	10	30 - 130	50	TO-5	EBC
2N2243	NPN	-	1	80	0.8	30 (TYP)	50	TO-5	EBC
2N3019	NPN	-	1	80	0.8	5 (TYP)	100	TO-5	EBC
2N3020	NPN	-	1	80	0.8	30 (TYP)	80	TO-5	EBC
BSX47-10	NPN	-	1	80	5	63 - 160	50	TO-5	EBC
2N4305	NPN	-	5	80	1.5	50 - 150	-	TO-5	EBC
2N5339	NPN	-	5	100	10	60 - 240	30	TO-5	EBC
2N5682	NPN	-	1	120	1	40 - 150	30	TO-5	EBC
2N3500	NPN	-	0.3	150	1	40 - 120	150	TO-5	EBC
2N3440	NPN	-	1	250	1	40 - 160	15	TO-5	EBC
2N5058	NPN	-	0.15	300	1	35 - 150	30	TO-5	EBC
2N3439	NPN	-	1	350	1	40 - 160	15	TO-5	EBC
2N3054	NPN	-	4	60	25	25 - 150	0.03	TO-66	EBC
2N3767	NPN		1	80	20	40 - 160	10	TO-66	BEC
2N6295	NPN	D	4	80	50	750 - 18K	4	TO-66	BEC
2N6534	NPN	D	8	80	14	100 - 5K	20	TO-66	BEC
2N3583	NPN	-	5	250	35	40 - 200	-	TO-66	BEC
2N4240	NPN	-	2	300	35	10 - 100	15	TO-66	BEC
2N3585	NPN	-	2	300	35	10 - 100	10	TO-66	BEC
2N6079	NPN	-	7	375	25	12 - 50	1	TO-66	BEC
2N4294	NPN	-	0.2	12	0.2	30 (TYP)	400	TO-92	ECB
2N5770	NPN	-	0.05	15	0.7	40 (TYP)	900	TO-92	EBC
MPS918	NPN	-	0.05	15	0.3	20 MIN	600	TO-92	EBC
MPS3646	NPN	-	0.3	15	0.6	15 MIN	350	TO-92	EBC
2N2714	NPN	-	0.2	18	0.2	80 (TYP)	-	TO-92	ECB
2A254	NPN	-	0.03	20	0.2	35 MIN	-	TO-92	BEC
2A255	NPN	-	0.03	20	0.2	35 MIN	-	TO-92	BEC
BF254	NPN	-	0.03	20	0.1	100 (TYP)	260	TO-92	CEB
BF255	NPN	-	0.03	20	0.2	67 (TYP)	200	TO-92	CEB
BF495	NPN	-	0.03	20	0.3	67 (TYP)	200	TO-92	CEB
2A216	NPN	-	0.05	20	0.3	140 - 510	-	TO-92	EBC
2A217	NPN	-	0.05	20	0.3	140 - 510	-	TO-92	EBC
2N3706	NPN	-	0.8	20	0.4	30 - 600	100	TO-92	ECB
BF199	NPN	-	0.025	25	0.5	115 (TYP)	550	TO-92	BEC
MPSH10	NPN	-	0.04	25	0.3	60 (TYP)	650	TO-92	BEC
2N2923	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.2	90 (TYP)	-	TO-92	ECB
2N2925	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.2	150 - 300	160	TO-92	ECB
2N3391	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.2	250 (TYP)	-	TO-92	ECB
2N3398	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.2	55 - 800	-	TO-92	ECB
2N5225	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.3	25 MIN	50	TO-92	EBC
BC238B	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.3	240 - 500	150	TO-92	CBE
BC239B	NPN	-	0.1	25	0.3	240 - 500	150	TO-92	CBE
2N4124	NPN	-	0.2	25	0.4	120 (TYP)	300	TO-92	EBC
2N5305	NPN	D	0.3	25	0.6	2K - 20K	60	TO-92	ECB
2N5306	NPN	D	0.3	25	0.6	7K - 70K	60	TO-92	ECB
2N3415	NPN	-	0.5	25	0.3	180 - 540	-	TO-92	ECB
BF198	NPN	-	0.025	30	0.2	60 (TYP)	400	TO-92	BEC
2N3711	NPN	-	0.03	30	0.4	180 - 680	-	TO-92	ECB
2N5088	NPN	-	0.05	30	0.4	300 - 900	50	TO-92	EBC
2SC828	NPN	-	0.05	30	0.2	-	-	TO-92	ECB
2N3859	NPN	-	0.1	30	0.6	100 - 200	90	TO-92	ECB
BC548	NPN	-	0.1	30	0.5	125 MIN	300	TO-92	CBE
BC549	NPN	-	0.1	30	0.5	240 MIN	200	TO-92	CBE
2A258	NPN	-	0.2	30	0.3	110 MIN	150	TO-92	EBC
2A259	NPN	-	0.2	30	0.3	110 MIN	150	TO-92	EBC
2N4123	NPN	-	0.2	30	0.4	50 - 150	250	TO-92	EBC
PN3566	NPN	-	0.2	30	0.6	150 MIN	40	TO-92	EBC
2N3416	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.3	75 - 225	-	TO-92	EBC
2N3417	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.4	180 - 540	-	TO-92	ECB
2N4953	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.3	75 MIN	250	TO-92	ECB
BC183L	NPN	-	0.5	30	0.5	-	150	TO-92	ECB
MPSA13	NPN	D	0.5	30	0.7	5K MIN	125	TO-92	EBC
MPSA14	NPN	D	0.5	30	1	10K MIN	125	TO-92	EBC
PN2222	NPN	-	0.6	30	0.6	35 MIN	250	TO-92	EBC
2N3705	NPN	-	0.8	30	0.4	50 - 150	100	TO-92	ECB
2N5089	NPN	-	0.05	35	0.4	400 - 1200	50	TO-92	EBC
MPSA20	NPN	-	0.1	40	1	40 (TYP)	125	TO-92	EBC
2N3903	NPN	-	0.2	40	0.4	50 (TYP)	250	TO-92	EBC
2N3904	NPN	-	0.2	40	0.4	100 - 300	300	TO-92	EBC
MPSA10	NPN	-	0.2	40	0.3	40 - 400	50	TO-92	EBC
PN3569	NPN	-	0.5	40	0.6	100 - 300	60	TO-92	EBC
2N4400	NPN	-	0.6	40	0.3	50 - 150	200	TO-92	EBC
2N4401	NPN	-	0.6	40	0.4	100 - 300	250	TO-92	EBC
2N6010	NPN	-	0.8	40	0.4	45 MIN	300	TO-92	EBC
2N5308	NPN	D	1.2	40	0.6	7K - 70K	60	TO-92	EBC
2N6724	NPN	D	2	40	1	25K (TYP)	-	TO-92	CBE
2N5962	NPN	-	0.05	45	0.6	1400 MAX	-	TO-92	CBE
BC414	NPN	-	0.1	45	0.3	330 (TYP)	250	TO-92	CBE
BC547	NPN	-	0.1	45	0.5	125 MIN	300	TO-92	CBE
BCX59	NPN	-	0.2	45	0.5	-	250	TO-92	CBE
BCY59CP	NPN	-	0.2	45	0.4	60 MIN	250	TO-92	CBE
BC337-25	NPN	-	0.8	45	0.6	-	100	TO-92	CBE
2N5209	NPN	-	0.05	50	0.4	150 (TYP)	30	TO-92	EBC
2N5210	NPN	-	0.05	50	0.4	200 - 600	30	TO-92	EBC
2SC945	NPN	-	0.1	50	0.2	200 (TYP)	250	TO-92	ECB
2N4409	NPN	-	0.25	50	0.6	60 - 400	60	TO-92	EBC
ECG293	NPN	-	1	50	0.7	-	200	TO-92	ECB
TIS98	NPN	-	0.2	60	0.4	100 - 300	200	TO-92	EBC
MPSA05	NPN	-	0.5	60	0.6	50 MIN	100	TO-92	EBC
PN3568	NPN	-	0.5	60	0.6	40 MIN	60	TO-92	EBC
2N6716	NPN	-	2	60	2	50 - 250	50	TO-92	EBC
BC546	NPN	-	0.1	65	0.5	125 MIN	300	TO-92	CBE
ECG85	NPN	-	0.4	70	0.6	-	200	TO-92	ECB
2N4410	NPN	-	0.25	80	0.6	60 (TYP)	60	TO-92	EBC
MPSA06	NPN	-	0.5	80	0.6	50 MIN	100	TO-92	EBC
2N6718	NPN	-	0.25	100	0.9	50 - 250	50	TO-92	EBC
ECG382	NPN	-	1	100	0.9	200 (TYP)	140	TO-92	ECB
2N5550	NPN	-	0.6	140	0.4	50 (TYP)	100	TO-92	EBC
2N5551	NPN	-	0.6	160	0.3	50 (TYP)	100	TO-92	EBC
BF422	NPN	-	0.5	250	0.6	50 MIN	60	TO-92	ECB
2SC2482	NPN	-	0.1	300	0.9	-	50	TO-92	ECB
MPSA42	NPN	-	0.5	300	0.6	40 MIN	50	TO-92	EBC
MPSW42	NPN	-	0.5	300	1	40	50	TO-92	EBC
2N6517	NPN	-	0.5	350	0.6	2 (TYP)	40	TO-92	EBC



*Transistores PNP*





*Código*
*Tipo*
*Obs*
*Ic (A)*
*Vceo (V)*
*Pd (W)*
*hFE*
*fT (MHz)*
*Encapsulado*
*Conexiones [123]*


MPQ3906	PNP	-	0.2	40	0.4	QUAD PNP	250	DIL-14	---
MPQ3467	PNP	-	1	40	0.5	QUAD PNP	175	DIL-14	---
FMMT718	PNP	-	1.5	20	0.6	15 MIN	150	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA63	PNP	D	1.2	30	0.3	5K MIN	125	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA64	PNP	D	1.2	30	0.3	10K MIN	125	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT3906	PNP	-	0.2	40	0.2	100 - 300	250	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT2907A	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.2	100 - 300	200	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT4403	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.2	50 - 150	200	SMD SOT-23	BEC
BC857B-SMD	PNP	-	0.1	45	0.3	330 (TYP)	150	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5087	PNP	-	0.1	50	0.3	250 MIN	40	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA56	PNP	-	0.5	80	0.2	50 (TYP)	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBT5401	PNP	-	0.6	150	0.2	40 (TYP)	100	SMD SOT-23	BEC
MMBTA92	PNP	-	0.5	300	0.2	25 MIN	50	SMD SOT-23	BEC
PZT2907	PNP	-	0.8	60	1	50 MIN	200	SMD SOT-223	BCE
BC856A-SMD	PNP	-	0.1	65	0.3	220 (TYP)	150	SMD SOT-23	BEC
2N3638	PNP	-	0.5	25	0.3	25 (TYP)	100	TO-105	EBC
2N3644	PNP	-	0.5	45	0.3	80 MIN	200	TO-105	EBC
2N3645	PNP	-	0.5	60	0.3	80 (TYP)	200	TO-105	EBC
2N4354	PNP	-	0.5	60	0.3	25 MIN	500	TO-105	EBC
2N4356	PNP	-	0.5	80	0.3	25 MIN	500	TO-105	EBC
2N3639	PNP	-	0.08	6	0.2	5 (TYP)	500	TO-106	EBC
2N4258	PNP	-	0.05	12	0.2	-	-	TO-106	EBC
2N5139	PNP	-	0.1	20	0.5	40 - 350	300	TO-106	EBC
2N5138	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.2	40 (TYP)	30	TO-106	EBC
2N4250	PNP	-	0.1	40	0.2	250 MIN	-	TO-106	EBC
2N4249	PNP	-	0.1	60	0.2	100 - 300	-	TO-106	EBC
BD434	PNP	-	4	22	36	50 MIN	3	TO-126	BCE
MJE210	PNP	-	5	25	1.5	45 - 180	65	TO-126	ECB
MJE371	PNP	-	4	40	40	40 MIN	-	TO-126	ECB
BD136	PNP	-	1.5	45	8	40 - 250	75	TO-126	ECB
BD138	PNP	-	0.5	60	6.5	40 - 160	75	TO-126	ECB
2N4919	PNP	-	1	60	30	20 - 100	3	TO-126	ECB
MJE171	PNP	-	3	60	12	50 - 250	50	TO-126	ECB
2N5194	PNP	-	4	60	40	10 MIN	2	TO-126	ECB
BD678	PNP	D	4	60	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
MJE700	PNP	D	4	60	40	750 MIN	1	TO-126	ECB
BD140	PNP	-	0.5	80	6.5	40 - 160	50	TO-126	ECB
2N4920	PNP	-	1	80	30	20 - 100	3	TO-126	ECB
MJE172	PNP	-	3	80	12	50 - 250	50	TO-126	ECB
2N5195	PNP	-	4	80	40	20 - 80	2	TO-126	ECB
2N6036	PNP	D	4	80	40	750 - 18K	25	TO-126	ECB
BD680A	PNP	D	4	80	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
MJE271	PNP	D	2	100	15	1.5K MIN	6	TO-126	ECB
BD682	PNP	D	4	100	40	750 MIN	10	TO-126	ECB
MJE350	PNP	-	0.5	300	20	30 - 240	-	TO-126	ECB
2N2894	PNP	-	0.2	12	1.2	40 - 150	400	TO-18	EBC
BC179B	PNP	-	0.1	20	0.3	290 (TYP)	200	TO-18	EBC
2N3209	PNP	-	0.2	20	1.2	30 - 120	400	TO-18	EBC
BC178B	PNP	-	0.1	25	0.3	290 (TYP)	200	TO-18	EBC
2N3251	PNP	-	0.2	40	0.4	100 - 300	300	TO-18	EBC
2N3964	PNP	-	0.2	45	0.3	250 (TYP)	50	TO-18	EBC
BCY79	PNP	-	0.2	45	0.3	200 (TYP)	200	TO-18	EBC
2N3250A	PNP	-	0.2	60	0.3	50 (TYP)	250	TO-18	EBC
2N3962	PNP	-	0.2	60	0.3	100 (TYP)	40	TO-18	EBC
2N2906A	PNP	-	0.6	60	0.4	40 - 120	200	TO-18	EBC
2N2907A	PNP	-	0.6	60	0.4	100 - 300	200	TO-18	EBC
2N4026	PNP	-	1	60	0.5	-	100	TO-18	EBC
2N3963	PNP	-	0.2	80	0.4	100 (TYP)	40	TO-18	EBC
TIP34A	PNP	-	10	60	80	20 - 100	3	TO-218	BCE
TIP145	PNP	D	10	60	125	500 MIN	4	TO-218	BCE
D45C1	PNP	-	4	30	30	10 MIN	40	TO-220	BCE
TIP30	PNP	-	1	40	30	40 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
2N6109	PNP	-	7	50	40	30 - 150	4	TO-220	BCE
TIP30A	PNP	-	1	60	30	40 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP32A	PNP	-	3	60	40	25 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP125	PNP	D	5	60	75	1K MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
ECG153	PNP	-	7	60	50	60 (TYP)	50	TO-220	BCE
D45H5	PNP	-	10	60	50	60 MINIMO	40	TO-220	BCE
MJE2901	PNP	-	10	60	90	-	-	TO-217	BCE
MJE2901T	PNP	-	10	60	75	25 - 100	-	TO-220	BCE
D45H8	PNP	-	10	60	50	60 MINIMO	40	TO-220	BCE
MJE2955T	PNP	-	10	60	90	20 - 100	2	TO-220	BCE
2N6107	PNP	-	7	70	35	30 -150	4	TO-220	BCE
2N6126	PNP	-	4	80	40	20 - 80	2.5	TO-220	BCE
BD648	PNP	D	8	80	63	750 MIN	100	TO-220	BCE
D45H11	PNP	-	10	80	50	60 MIN	40	TO-220	BCE
2N6668	PNP	D	10	80	65	1K - 20K	20	TO-220	BCE
2N6491	PNP	-	15	80	75	20 - 150	5	TO-220	BCE
D45VH10	PNP	-	15	80	83	20 MIN	50	TO-220	BCE
TIP30C	PNP	-	1	100	30	40 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP117	PNP	D	2	100	50	1K MIN	25	TO-220	BCE
TIP32C	PNP	-	3	100	40	25 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
MJF127 #	PNP	D	5	100	30	1000 MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
TIP127	PNP	D	5	100	75	1K MIN	4	TO-220	BCE
BD244C	PNP	-	6	100	65	15 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
TIP42C	PNP	-	6	100	65	30 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
BDX54C	PNP	D	8	100	60	750 MIN	20	TO-220	BCE
TIP107	PNP	D	8	100	80	1K - 20K	4	TO-220	BCE
BDX34C	PNP	D	10	100	70	750 MIN	3	TO-220	BCE
BDW94C	PNP	D	12	100	80	750 - 2K	20	TO-220	BCE
MJE15029	PNP	-	8	120	50	40 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
MJE15031	PNP	-	8	150	50	40 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
MJE15033	PNP	-	8	250	50	10 MIN	30	TO-220	BCE
MJE15035	PNP	-	4	350	50	100	30	TO-220	BCE
BUW22P	PNP	-	6	350	75	12 MIN	-	TO-220	BCE
MJD210	PNP	-	5	25	12.5	10 MIN	65	TO-252	BCE
MJD45H11G	PNP	-	8	80	20	40 MIN	40	TO-252	BCE
MJD32C	PNP	-	3	100	15	10 MIN	3	TO-252	BCE
MJD127	PNP	D	8	100	20	100 MIN	4	TO-252	BCE
MJD350	PNP	-	0.5	300	15	30 - 240	10	TO-252	BCE
MJ900	PNP	D	8	60	90	1K MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ2500	PNP	D	10	60	150	1K (TYP)	1	TO-3	BEC
BDX64	PNP	D	12	60	117	-	7	TO-3	BCE
MJ2955	PNP	-	15	60	115	20 - 70	2.5	TO-3	BEC
2N6246	PNP	-	15	70	125	20 - 100	10	TO-3	BEC
2N6054	PNP	D	8	80	100	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ901	PNP	D	8	80	90	1K MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
2N3792	PNP	-	10	80	150	50 - 180	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6650	PNP	D	10	80	100	1K - 20K	20	TO-3	BEC
MJ2501	PNP	D	10	80	150	1K (TYP)	1	TO-3	BEC
2N6051	PNP	D	12	80	150	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5880	PNP	-	15	80	160	20 - 100	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5884	PNP	-	25	80	200	20 - 100	4	TO-3	BEC
2N5684	PNP	-	50	80	300	15 - 60	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ4502	PNP	-	30	90	200	25 - 100	2	TO-3	BEC
2N6052	PNP	D	12	100	150	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
BDX66B	PNP	D	16	100	150	1K MIN	7	TO-3	BEC
MJ4032	PNP	D	16	100	150	3500 (TYP)	-	TO-3	BEC
2N6287	PNP	D	20	100	160	750 - 18K	4	TO-3	BEC
2N6331	PNP	-	30	100	114	6 - 30	3	TO-3	BEC
2N6248	PNP	-	10	110	125	20 - 100	10	TO-3	BEC
BDX64C	PNP	D	12	120	117	1K MIN	7	TO-3	BEC
MJ15016	PNP	-	15	120	180	5 - 70	1	TO-3	BEC
2N6030	PNP	-	16	120	200	20 - 80	1	TO-3	BEC
BDX66C	PNP	D	16	120	150	1K MIN	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ11015	PNP	D	30	120	200	1K MIN	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ11033	PNP	D	50	120	300	1K - 18K	-	TO-3	BEC
ECG281	PNP	-	12	140	100	70 MIN	6	TO-3	BEC
2N6031	PNP	-	16	140	200	15 - 60	1	TO-3	BEC
2N6609	PNP	-	16	140	150	15 - 60	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ15004	PNP	-	20	140	250	25 - 150	2	TO-3	BEC
MJ15023	PNP	-	16	200	250	60 (TYP)	4	TO-3	BEC
MJ11021	PNP	D	15	250	175	400 - 15K	-	TO-3	BEC
MJ15025	PNP	-	16	250	250	60 (TYP)	4	TO-3	BEC
TIP2955	PNP	-	15	60	90	5 - 70	2.5	TO-247	BCE
TIP34C	PNP	-	10	100	80	20 - 100	3	TO-247	BCE
TIP147	PNP	D	10	100	125	500 MIN	4	TO-247	BCE
TIP36C	PNP	-	25	100	125	8 - 70	3	TO-247	BCE
BDW84D	PNP	D	15	120	150	750 - 20K	-	TO-247	BCE
MJH11019	PNP	D	15	200	150	15K (TYP)	3	TO-247	BCE
MJL1302AG	PNP	-	15	230	200	60 - 175	30	TO-247	BCE
MJH11021	PNP	D	15	250	150	400 MIN	-	TO-247	BCE
MJL21193	PNP	-	16	250	200	8 MIN	4	TO-247	BCE
MJW21195	PNP	-	16	250	200	20 - 80	4	TO-247	BCE
MJH6287	PNP	D	20	100	160	750 - 18K	4	TO-247	BCE
2N1991	PNP	-	0.6	20	0.6	15 MIN	40	TO-5	EBC
2N5023	PNP	-	0.5	30	1	40 - 100	200	TO-5	EBC
2N1132	PNP	-	0.6	35	0.6	25 MIN	60	TO-5	EBC
2N3134	PNP	-	0.6	35	0.6	100 - 300	200	TO-5	EBC
2N2904A	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.6	25 (TYP)	200	TO-5	EBC
2N3467	PNP	-	1	40	1	40 - 125	175	TO-5	EBC
2N4037	PNP	-	1	40	1	50 - 250	60	TO-5	EBC
BC160-16	PNP	-	1	40	0.7	100 MIN	50	TO-5	EBC
2N5323	PNP	-	2	50	10	40 - 250	50	TO-5	EBC
2N2905A	PNP	-	0.6	60	0.6	100 - 300	200	TO-5	EBC
2N4030	PNP	-	1	60	0.8	30 MIN	100	TO-5	EBC
2N4032	PNP	-	1	60	0.8	75 MIN	150	TO-5	EBC
BC161-16	PNP	-	1	60	0.7	100 MIN	50	TO-5	EBC
2N3868	PNP	-	3	60	1	30 - 150	60	TO-5	EBC
2N4036	PNP	-	1	65	0.8	20 - 200	60	TO-5	EBC
2N5322	PNP	-	2	75	10	30 - 130	50	TO-5	EBC
2N3494	PNP	-	0.1	80	0.6	40 (TYP)	200	TO-5	EBC
2N4031	PNP	-	1	80	0.8	30 (TYP)	100	TO-5	EBC
2N4033	PNP	-	1	80	0.8	75 (TYP)	150	TO-5	EBC
2N4404	PNP	-	1	80	5	40	200	TO-5	EBC
2N3224	PNP	-	0.6	100	0.7	20 (TYP)	60	TO-5	EBC
2N5680	PNP	-	1	120	1	40 - 150	30	TO-5	EBC
2N3634	PNP	-	1	140	1	50 - 150	150	TO-5	EBC
2N5415	PNP	-	1	200	5	30 - 150	15	TO-5	EBC
2N5416	PNP	-	1	300	5	30 - 120	15	TO-5	EBC
2N6213	PNP	-	2	400	20	10 - 100	20	TO-66	BEC
2N5771	PNP	-	0.05	15	0.6	35 (TYP)	850	TO-92	EBC
BC309	PNP	-	0.05	20	0.3	220 (TYP)	130	TO-92	CBE
MPSH81	PNP	-	0.05	20	0.3	60 MIN	600	TO-92	EBC
BC308A	PNP	-	0.1	25	0.5	120 - 800	130	TO-92	CBE
2N6076	PNP	-	0.1	25	0.4	100 - 500	200	TO-92	ECB
MPS6523	PNP	-	0.1	25	0.6	150 MIN	-	TO-92	EBC
2N3702	PNP	-	0.2	25	0.4	60 (TYP)	100	TO-92	ECB
2N4126	PNP	-	0.2	25	0.4	120 (TYP)	250	TO-92	EBC
BC328-25	PNP	-	0.5	25	0.5	-	100	TO-92	CBE
MPS3638A	PNP	-	0.5	25	0.6	100 MIN	150	TO-92	EBC
2A3244	PNP	-	1	25	0.7	20 MIN	-	TO-92	EBC
2A38	PNP	-	0.05	30	0.3	25 MIN	50	TO-92	EBC
2N4058	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.6	100 - 400	-	TO-92	ECB
2N4062	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.3	180 - 660	-	TO-92	ECB
2N5227	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.6	30 MIN	100	TO-92	EBC
BC558	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.5	75 MIN	150	TO-92	CBE
BC559	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.5	125 MIN	150	TO-92	CBE
PN5138	PNP	-	0.1	30	0.6	50 - 800	30	TO-92	EBC
2N3703	PNP	-	0.2	30	0.4	30 (TYP)	100	TO-92	ECB
2N4125	PNP	-	0.2	30	0.3	50 - 150	200	TO-92	EBC
2N4291	PNP	-	0.5	30	0.2	30 MIN	100	TO-92	ECB
BF451	PNP	-	0.025	40	0.2	30 MIN	325	TO-92	CEB
2N3905	PNP	-	0.2	40	0.4	50 - 150	200	TO-92	EBC
2N3906	PNP	-	0.2	40	0.4	100 - 300	250	TO-92	EBC
2N4402	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.4	50 - 150	150	TO-92	EBC
2N4403	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.4	50 - 150	200	TO-92	EBC
PN2907	PNP	-	0.6	40	0.6	100 - 300	200	TO-92	EBC
2A3245	PNP	-	1	40	0.7	20 MINIMO	-	TO-92	EBC
BC307A	PNP	-	0.1	45	0.5	120 - 800	130	TO-92	CBE
BC557	PNP	-	0.1	45	0.5	140 (TYP)	150	TO-92	CBE
BCX79	PNP	-	0.2	45	0.5	-	200	TO-92	CBE
BC327-25	PNP	-	0.5	45	0.6	160 - 400	80	TO-92	CBE
2N5086	PNP	-	0.05	50	0.4	150 - 500	40	TO-92	EBC
2N5087	PNP	-	0.05	50	0.4	250 - 800	50	TO-92	EBC
PN4250A	PNP	-	0.5	60	0.6	250 MIN	-	TO-92	EBC
MPSA77	PNP	D	0.5	60	0.6	10K MIN	125	TO-92	EBC
PN3645	PNP	-	0.8	60	0.6	100 - 300	200	TO-92	EBC
BC556	PNP	-	0.1	65	0.5	75 MIN	150	TO-92	CBE
ECG290	PNP	-	0.5	80	0.5	100 MIN	120	TO-92	ECB
MPSA56	PNP	-	0.5	80	0.6	50 (TYP)	100	TO-92	EBC
2N5400	PNP	-	0.6	120	0.6	50 MIN	100	TO-92	EBC
2N5401	PNP	-	0.6	150	0.4	50 MIN	100	TO-92	EBC
BF423	PNP	-	0.5	250	0.6	50 MIN	60	TO-92	ECB
MPSA92	PNP	-	0.5	300	0.6	25 MIN	50	TO-92	EBC
2N6520	PNP	-	0.5	350	0.6	20 MIN	40	TO-92	EBC

*Transistores Unijuntura*




*Código*
*Tipo*
*Obs*
*Ic (A)*
*Vceo (V)*
*Pd (W)*
*hFE*
*fT (MHz)*
*Encapsulado*
*Conexiones [123]*


2N6027	PUT	-	0.15	40	0.4	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-92	AGK
2N6028	PUT	-	0.15	40	0.4	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-92	AGK
2N2646	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-18	E12
2N2647	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-18	E12
2N3980	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-18	E12
MU20	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	(2N2646)	-	TO-18	E12
2N2160	UJT	-	0.05	55	0.4	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-18	E12
2N4871	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	UNIJUNTURA	-	TO-92	1 E 2
MU10	UJT	-	0.05	35	0.3	(2A4891)	-	TO-92	1 E 2



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2013)

*Tiristores*




*CODIGO	DISPOSITIVO*
*IT RMS(A)*
*IT AV (A)*
*VD RMS(V)*
*dv/dt(V/µS)*
*TQ(µS)	IG(mA)*
*ENCAPSULADO*
*FIG.*
*MARCA*


ECG5400	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.5	30	30	-	0.2	TO-92	A	PACE
2N5061	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.51	60	30	10	0.2	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
2N5062	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.51	100	25	60	0.2	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
2N5064	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.51	200	25	100	0.2	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
MCR100-6	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.51	400	-	-	0.2	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
MCR100-8	TIRISTOR	0.8	0.51	600	-	-	0.2	TO-92	A	STM
MCR22-6	TIRISTOR	1.5	0.95	400	25	-	0.2	TO-92	A	TECCOR
S4003M	TIRISTOR	3	1.9	400	10	35	10	TO-5	B	TECCOR
IR106B	TIRISTOR	4	2.5	200	8	100	200	TO-202	C	INT. RECT.
IR106C	TIRISTOR	4	2.5	300	8	100	200	TO-202	C	INT. RECT.
C106D	TIRISTOR	4	2.55	400	8	40	0.2	TO-126	D	MOTOROLA
TIC106D	TIRISTOR	5	3.2	400	10	7.7	0.2	TO-220	E	TEXAS
TIC106M	TIRISTOR	5	3.2	600	10	7.7	0.2	TO-220	E	TEXAS
S4008L #	TIRISTOR	8	5.1	400	175	35	15	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TIC116D	TIRISTOR	8	5	400	100	11	20	TO-220	E	TEXAS
S6008L #	TIRISTOR	8	5.1	600	160	35	15	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TIC116M	TIRISTOR	8	5	600	100	11	20	TO-220	E	TEXAS
TIC126D	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	400	100	11	20	TO-220	E	TEXAS
BT151-500R	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	500	130	70	2	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
BT151-600R	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	600	130	70	2	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
TIC126M	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	600	100	11	20	TO-220	E	TEXAS
2N6399	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	800	50	15	5	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
BT151-800R	TIRISTOR	12	7.5	800	130	70	2	TO-220	E	NXP
2N6404	TIRISTOR	16	10	600	50	15	9	TO-220	E	ON SEMI
TYN616	TIRISTOR	16	10	600	50	50	25	TO-220	E	STM
MCR16N	TIRISTOR	16	10	800	200	-	10	TO-220	E	ON SEMI
TYN682	TIRISTOR	20	13	50	500	70	25	TO-220	E	STM
S6020L #	TIRISTOR	20	12.8	600	220	35	30	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TXN692 #	TIRISTOR	20	13	800	500	-	25	TO-220	E	STM
BT152-800R	TIRISTOR	20	13	800	300	 -	32	TO-220	E	NXP
MCR25D	TIRISTOR	25	16	400	250	-	12	TO-220	E	ON SEMI
S4025H	TIRISTOR	25	16	400	150	35	25	TO-48	G	TECCOR
2N690	TIRISTOR	25	16	600	-	-	40	TO-48	G	SSI
S8025R	TIRISTOR	25	16	800	200	35	30	TO-220	E	TECCOR
2N692	TIRISTOR	25	16	800	-	-	40	TO-48	G	SOLID ST.
BTW68-800 #	TIRISTOR	30	19	800	500	100	50	TO-3P	W	STM
BTW68-1200 #	TIRISTOR	30	19	1200	500	100	50	TO-3P	W	STM
2N6172 #	TIRISTOR	35	22	200	50	25	40	1/4-28UNF-2	Y	MOTOROLA
16RIA120	TIRISTOR	35	22	1200	300	110	60	TO-48	G	INT. RECT.
S8040R	TIRISTOR	40	25	800	500	35	40	TO-220	E	TECCOR
25RIA80M	TIRISTOR	40	25	800	100	110	40	TO-48(M6)	G	INT. RECT.
40TTS12	TIRISTOR	40	25	1200	500	110	35	TO-220	E	INT. RECT.
25RIA120	TIRISTOR	40	25	1200	100	110	40	TO-48	G	INT. RECT.
BTW69-600 #	TIRISTOR	50	32	600	1000	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
CYNA56-1000 #	TIRISTOR	50	32	1000	1000	-	50	TO-3P	W	C3 SEMI
BTW69-1200 #	TIRISTOR	50	32	1200	1000	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
S8055M	TIRISTOR	55	35	800	500	35	40	TO-3P	W	TECCOR
40TPS12A	TIRISTOR	55	35	1200	1000	-	150	TO-247AC	W	INT. RECT.
S4070WTP	TIRISTOR	70	45	400	650	35	50	TO-218X	S	LITTELFUSE
S8070W	TIRISTOR	70	45	800	500	35	50	TO-218X	S	LITTELFUSE
CYNA71-1000 #	TIRISTOR	70	50	1000	1000		60	TO-3P	W	C3 SEMI
70TPS12	TIRISTOR	75	70	1200	500	-	100	SUPER TO-247	W	INT. RECT.
70TPS16	TIRISTOR	75	70	1600	500	-	100	SUPER TO-247	W	INT. RECT.
50RIA60	TIRISTOR	80	50	600	200	110	100	TO-65	H	I.R./S.ST.
50RIA80M	TIRISTOR	80	50	800	200	110	100	TO-65 (M6)	H	INT. RECT.
50RIA120	TIRISTOR	80	50	1200	200	110	100	TO-65	H	INT. RECT.
T70RIA120	TIRISTOR	110	70	1200	500	110	120	T-M3	J	INT. RECT.
80RIA120	TIRISTOR	125	80	1200	500	110	120	TO-94	K	INT. RECT.
ST083S12PFK0*	TIRISTOR	135	85	1200	200	20	200	TO-94	K	INT. RECT.
S15CG6B0
 (71RC60A)	TIRISTOR	140	90	600	700	70	150	TO-94	K	INT. RECT.
T90RIA120	TIRISTOR	140	90	1200	500	110	120	T-M3	J	INT. RECT.
ST110S12P0V	TIRISTOR	175	110	1200	500	-	150	TO-94	K	INT. RECT.
ST110S16P0	TIRISTOR	175	110	1600	500	-	150	TO-94	K	INT. RECT.
S23DF16B0 *	TIRISTOR	210	135	1600	700	40	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
ST173S12PFK0*	TIRISTOR	275	175	1200	200	20	200	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
180RKI60	TIRISTOR	285	180	600	500	-	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
180RKI100	TIRISTOR	285	180	1000	500	-	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
Z30KEE-1600 *	TIRISTOR	310	200	1600	-	<35	<250	TO-200AB	N	JEENDA
ST180S16P0	TIRISTOR	314	200	1600	1000	-	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
S34DF12B0 *	TIRISTOR	350	225	1200	700	20	150	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
ST230S12P0V	TIRISTOR	361	230	1200	500	-	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
ST230S16P0	TIRISTOR	361	230	1600	500	-	150	TO-93	L	INT. RECT.
300RA20	TIRISTOR	470	300	200	500	120	150	A-6	O	INT. RECT.
ST300S12P0	TIRISTOR	470	300	1200	500	100	100	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
ST303S12PFK0*	TIRISTOR	471	300	1200	500	25	200	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
ST330S12P0	TIRISTOR	520	330	1200	500	100	200	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
ST330S16P0	TIRISTOR	520	330	1600	500	100	200	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
S34D16A0	TIRISTOR	535	340	1600	700	120	150	TO-118	M	INT. RECT.
S34D12A0F	TIRISTOR	550	350	1200	700	100	150	A-6	O	INT. RECT.
ST173C12CFK0*	TIRISTOR	610	330	1200	200	20	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
Z35KEEA-1600 *	TIRISTOR	640	400	1600	-	<35	<250	A-29	Q	JEENDA
420PB120	TIRISTOR	660	420	1200	200	60	150	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
470PB120	TIRISTOR	740	470	1200	100	120	150	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
ST230C16C0	TIRISTOR	780	410	1600	500	100	150	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
ST230C16C1L	TIRISTOR	780	410	1600	1000	100	150	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
Z38KEE-1800 *	TIRISTOR	800	500	1800	-	<35	<250	TO-200AC	P	JEENDA
T720125504DN	TIRISTOR	865	550	1200	300	150	150	TO-200AC	P	POWEREX
550PB170	TIRISTOR	865	550	1700	100	120	150	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
Z40KEE-1800 *	TIRISTOR	940	600	1800	-	<35	<300	TO-200AC	P	JEENDA
S38BF12B *	TIRISTOR	980	625	1200	700	20	150	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
S34B12B	TIRISTOR	1050	670	1200	700	120	150	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
ST300C16L0	TIRISTOR	1115	560	1600	500	100	200	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
ST303C12CFK0*	TIRISTOR	1180	620	1200	200	20	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
ST303C12CFJ1 *	TIRISTOR	1180	620	1200	200	25	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
ST300C16C0	TIRISTOR	1290	650	1600	500	100	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
ST330C16C0	TIRISTOR	1420	720	1600	500	100	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
ST330C16C1L	TIRISTOR	1420	720	1600	1000	100	200	TO-200AB	N	INT. RECT.
T8261275B3DH *	TIRISTOR	1524	970	1200	300	20	200	TO-200AC	P	POWEREX
ST650C24L1	TIRISTOR	1557	790	2400	500	200	100	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
C712PM *	TIRISTOR	1700	1000	1600	500	55	120	A-24	R	POWEREX
Z50KEE-1800 *	TIRISTOR	1700	1000	1800	-	<35	<500	A-24	R	JEENDA
ST700C20L0	TIRISTOR	1857	910	2000	500	150	200	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
ST730C16L1L	TIRISTOR	2000	990	1600	1000	150	200	TO-200AC	P	INT. RECT.
T9G0161203DH	TIRISTOR	2790	1780	1600	300	350	200	A-24	R	POWEREX
ST1200C16K1L	TIRISTOR	3080	1650	1600	500	200	200	A-24	R	INT. RECT.
 ST1200C20K0	TIRISTOR	3080	1650	 2000	500	200	200	A-24	R	INT. RECT.


*Triacs*





*CODIGO*
*DISPOSITIVO*
*IT RMS (A)*
*IT AV (A)*
*VD RMS (V)*
*dv/dt (V/µS)*
*TQ (µS)	IG (mA)*
*ENCAPSULADO*
*FIG.*
*MARCA*

MAC97A4	TRIAC	0.6	-	200	25	-	5	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
MAC97A6	TRIAC	0.6	-	400	25	-	5	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
MAC97A8	TRIAC	0.6	-	800	25	-	5	TO-92	A	MOTOROLA
2N6342	TRIAC	4	-	200	5	2	100	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
2N6073	TRIAC	4	-	400	-	-	60	TO-126	D	S.ST./NJS
BT134-500E	TRIAC	4	-	500	50	-	10	TO-126	D	PHILIPS
BT136-500D	TRIAC	4	-	500	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
BT136S-600	TRIAC	4	-	600	50	2	70	D-PAK	 	NXP
2N6075	TRIAC	4	-	600	-	-	60	TO-126	D	MOT./S.ST.
BT134-600E	TRIAC	4	-	600	50	-	10	TO-126	D	PHILIPS
BT136-600E	TRIAC	4	-	600	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
BT136-800	TRIAC	4	-	800	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
TW6N400CZ	TRIAC	6	-	400	20	-	50	201.C3 (M6)	T	AEG
SC141D	TRIAC	6	-	400	50	-	50	TO-220	E	G.E.
SC141E	TRIAC	6	-	500	50	-	50	TO-220	E	G.E.
BT136-600D	TRIAC	6	-	800	50	2	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
TW6N600CZ	TRIAC	6	-	600	20	-	50	201.C3 (M6)	T	AEG
BTA06-600B#	TRIAC	6	-	600	500	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
BTB06-600C	TRIAC	6	-	600	500	-	35	TO-220	E	STM
MAC228A6	TRIAC	8	400	-	25	-	10	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
MAC3030-8	TRIAC	8	-	250	20	-	30	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
T2800D	TRIAC	8	-	400	60	-	60	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
Q4008L4 #	TRIAC	8	-	400	20	-	25	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TIC226D	TRIAC	8	-	400	500	-	50	TO-220	E	TEXAS
TW8N600UZ	TRIAC	8	-	600	20	-	50	201.C3 (M6)	T	AEG
Q6008L4 #	TRIAC	8	-	600	20	-	50	TO-220	E	TECCOR
BT137-600E	TRIAC	8	-	600	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
BTB08-600	TRIAC	8	-	600	250	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
TIC226M	TRIAC	8	-	600	500	-	50	TO-220	E	TEXAS
BTA08-600 #	TRIAC	8	-	600	250	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
BT137-800E	TRIAC	8	-	800	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
MAC218A10FP #	TRIAC	8	-	800	100	-	50	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
Q8008L5 #	TRIAC	8	-	800	75	-	50	TO-220	E	TECCOR
CTB08-1000C	TRIAC	8	-	1000	200	-	50	TO-220	E	CRYDOM
TW10N400CZ	TRIAC	10	-	400	20	-	50	201.C3 (M6)	T	AEG
BTA10-600 #	TRIAC	10	-	600	400	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
BT138-500	TRIAC	12	-	500	20	-	50	TO-220	E	NXP
BT139-600F#	TRIAC	12	-	600	50	-	50	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
MAC212A8FP #	TRIAC	12	-	600	100	-	50	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
BT138-600E	TRIAC	12	-	600	250	-	50	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
TIC236M	TRIAC	12	-	600	400	-	50	TO-220	E	POWER
BTA12-600B	TRIAC	12	-	600	400	-	50	TO-220	E	ST
BTA12-700 SW#	TRIAC	12	-	700	40	-	50	TO-220	E	ST
BT138-800E	TRIAC	12	-	800	50	-	10	TO-220	E	PHILIPS
BTB12-800 CW	TRIAC	12	-	800	500	-	35	TO-220	E	STM
BTA12-800B	TRIAC	12	-	800	400	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
Q4015B #	TRIAC	15	-	400	-	-	50	5/8 HEXSTUD	U	TECCOR
Q4015L5 #	TRIAC	15	-	400	40	-	50	TO-220	E	TECCOR
Q6015A #	TRIAC	15	-	600	25	-	50	SWEDGE TO-3	V	TECCOR
Q6015L5 #	TRIAC	15	-	600	25	-	50	TO-220	E	TECCOR
MAC15-8	TRIAC	15	-	600	-	-	50	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
SC250M	TRIAC	15	-	600	10	-	50	TO-65	H	MOTOROLA
Q8015L5 #	TRIAC	15	-	800	125	-	50	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TIC246D	TRIAC	16	-	400	400	-	50	TO-220	E	TEXAS
BTA16-600 #	TRIAC	16	-	600	200	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
BTB16-600 BW	TRIAC	16	-	600	400	-	35	TO-220	E	STM
BTB16-800 BW	TRIAC	16	-	800	1500	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
MAC320A6FP #	TRIAC	20	-	600	-	-	50	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
KS20A-600	TRIAC	20	-	600	>500	-	<350	 TO-48 Rosca:1/4"	G	JEENDA
BTA20-700BW #	TRIAC	20	-	700	500	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
MAC223A6	TRIAC	25	-	400	300	-	50	TO-220	E	MOTOROLA
Q4025L6 #	TRIAC	25	-	400	375	-	80	TO-220	E	TECCOR
TIC263D	TRIAC	25	-	400	450	-	50	TO-3P	W	TEXAS
Q6025L6 #	TRIAC	25	-	600	300	-	80	TO-220	E	TECCOR
BTA26-600B #	TRIAC	25	-	600	500	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
TIC263M	TRIAC	25	-	600	450	-	50	TO-3P	W	TEXAS
BTA24-800BW #	TRIAC	25	-	800	1000	-	50	TO-220	E	STM
CHTA24-800PT#	TRIAC	25	-	800	500	-	50	TO-220	E	CRYDOM
BTA26-800B #	TRIAC	25	-	800	500	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
CTB24-1000B 	TRIAC	25	-	1000	500	-	100	TO-220	E	C3 SEMI
CTA25-1000B #	TRIAC	25	-	1000	1000	-	50	TO-3P	W	C3 SEMI
Q6035P #	TRIAC	35	-	600	75	-	100	TO-3FASTPAK	X	TECCOR
Q4040K7 #	TRIAC	40	-	400	300	-	100	TO-3P	W	TECCOR
SC265D	TRIAC	40	-	400	20	-	150	TO-65	H	RCA
T6420M #	TRIAC	40	-	600	20	-	80	1/4-28UNF-2	Y	NJS
Q6040K7 #	TRIAC	40	-	600	250	-	100	TO-3P	W	TECCOR
BTA41-600 #	TRIAC	40	-	600	250	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
BTB41-800	TRIAC	40	-	800	250	-	50	TO-3P	W	STM
Q8040K7 #	TRIAC	40	-	800	225	-	100	TO-3P	W	TECCOR
KS50A-1200	TRIAC	50	-	1200	>500	-	<350	TO-65 Rosca:1/4"	H	JEENDA
KS100A-1200	TRIAC	100	-	1200	>500	-	<350	TO-94 Rosca:1/2"	K	JEENDA


​


----------



## Melghost (Oct 19, 2013)

Este Fogonazo... si no existiera tendríamos que inventarlo.


----------



## Fuentes84 (Oct 19, 2013)

gran aporte. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gracias Fogonazo, acabo de pasarlo a excel y ponerlo en mi celular, va a ser muy útil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2013)

Database transistores, incluye datos de mas de *46000* transistores y se pueden agregar mas.

Lo descomprimen en algún lugar (Carpeta) y se abre con Microsoft Access, dejar habilitados los macros.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 24, 2013)

Fogonazo,Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

Cross reference de díodos , bipolares y J-Fet:

http://www.slideshare.net/jrbb2000/cross-reference-diodo-28654882#btnPrevious


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 9, 2013)

Fogonazo,se agradece por tanticimos  aportes


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 25, 2013)

Aquí dejo el aporte de Fogonazo sobre las tablas en los transistores corregido, para poner los mismos por orden, tanto numeral como alfabético, por encapsulado como por  disipación, en NPN como PNP. Lo tenia en Excel pero no me lo permite subir, así que lo dejo en PDF.
Espero que alguno lo aproveche.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2013)

AZ81 dijo:


> Aquí dejo el aporte de Fogonazo sobre las tablas en los transistores corregido, para poner los mismos por orden, tanto numeral como alfabético, por encapsulado como por  disipación, en NPN como PNP. Lo tenia en Excel pero no me lo permite subir, así que lo dejo en PDF.
> Espero que alguno lo aproveche.



Comprime el archivo Excel con WINRaR o WINZip y lo subes al Foro.


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 28, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Database transistores, incluye datos de mas de *46000* transistores y se pueden agregar mas.
> 
> Lo descomprimen en algún lugar (Carpeta) y se abre con Microsoft Access, dejar habilitados los macros.



Como agrego mas transistores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2013)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Como agrego mas transistores?



En el Access debes tener activada la opción "Herramientas de Bases de Datos", con esta abres la base con opción a "Agregar"
Según la versión del Access encontrar esa opción puede que *NO* sea fácil


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 30, 2013)

Pude editarlo teniendo apretada la tecla Shift sin soltar, abri la base de datos y cuando termino de abrir recien solte la tecla shift y ya estaba en modo edicion 


Que significa los asteriscos y numerales en los codigos de los tiristores y triacs que estan en las planillas que estan al comienzo del post?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2014)

*Un listado de transistores y sus complementarios adecuados para audio*

​*Código* *Marca* *Vce* *Ic* *Hfe* *Potencia* *Frec.* *Encapsulado* *Tipo* *Complementario*
2SA1943-O    OTHER    -230V    -15A    80    150W    30MHz    TO3PBL    PNP    --
2SC5200-O    OTHER    230V    15A    80    150W    30MHz    TO3PBL    NPN    --
2SA1216Y    SANKEN    -180V    -17A    30    200W    40MHz    MT200    PNP    Complement to 2SC2922
2SA1294    SANKEN    -230V    -15A    40    130W    35MHz    MT100    PNP    Complement to 2SC3263
2SA1295-O    SANKEN    -230V    -17A    50    200W    35MHz    MT200    PNP    Complement to 2SC3264
2SA1386    SANKEN    -160V    -15A    50    130W    40MHz    MT100    PNP    --
2SA2223A    SANKEN    -260V    -15A    50    160W    35MHz    MT100    PNP    Complement to 2SC6145
2SA2223AY    SANKEN    -260V    -15A    40    160W    35MHz    MT100    PNP    Complement to 2SC6145
2SC2922Y    SANKEN    180V    17A    30    200W    50MHz    MT200    NPN    Complement to 2SA1216
2SC3263    SANKEN    230V    15A    50    130W    60MHz    MT100    NPN    Complement to 2SA1294
2SC3264-O    SANKEN    230V    17A    50    200W    60MHz    MT200    NPN    Complement to 2SA1295
2SC3519    SANKEN    160V    15A    50    130W    50MHz    MT100    NPN    --
2SC6145A    SANKEN    260V    15A    50    160W    60MHz    MT100    NPN    Complement to 2SA2223
2SC6145AY    SANKEN    260V    15A    40    160W    60MHz    MT100    NPN    Complement to 2SA2223
TIP41CL-TA3-T    UNISONIC    100V    6A    30    65W    3MHz    TO220    NPN    --
TIP42CL-TA3-T    UNISONIC    -100V    -6A    30    65W    3MHz    TO220    PNP    --


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 27, 2014)

Quiero expresar mi agradecimiento a Fogonazo por el aporte, y por compartir siempre su enorme y valioso conocimiento. M   A   E   S   T   R   O!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

*Diodos Zener - Valores Normalizados para 1W y 5W *

--------TensiónPotenciaModeloZENER​2.7V​1W​1N4725​ZENER​3.3V​1W​1N4728​ZENER​3.6V​1W​1N4729​ZENER​3.9V​1W​1N4730​ZENER​4.3V​1W​1N4731​
​------    *Tensión* *Pot.* *Modelo*
ZENER    2.7V    1W    1N4725
ZENER    3.3V    1W    1N4728
ZENER    3.6V    1W    1N4729
ZENER    3.9V    1W    1N4730
ZENER    4.3V    1W    1N4731
ZENER    4.7V    1W    1N4732
ZENER    5.1V    1W    1N4733
ZENER    5.6V    1W    1N4734
ZENER    6.2V    1W    1N4735
ZENER    6.8V    1W    1N4736
ZENER    7.5V    1W    1N4737
ZENER    8.2V    1W    1N4738
ZENER    9.1V    1W    1N4739
ZENER    10V    1W    1N4740
ZENER    11V    1W    1N4741
ZENER    12V    1W    1N4742
ZENER    13V    1W    1N4743
ZENER    15V    1W    1N4744
ZENER    16V    1W    1N4745
ZENER    18V    1W    1N4746
ZENER    20V    1W    1N4747
ZENER    22V    1W    1N4748
ZENER    24V    1W    1N4749
ZENER    27V    1W    1N4750
ZENER    30V    1W    1N4751
ZENER    33V    1W    1N4752
ZENER    36V    1W    1N4753
ZENER    39V    1W    1N4754
ZENER    47V    1W    1N4756
ZENER    51V    1W    1N4757
ZENER    56V    1W    1N4758
ZENER    100V    1W    1N4764
*------* *------* *------* *------*
ZENER    3.3V    5W    1N5333
ZENER    3.6V    5W    1N5334
ZENER    3.9V    5W    1N5335
ZENER    4.3V    5W    1N5336
ZENER    4.7V    5W    1N5337
ZENER    5.1V    5W    1N5338
ZENER    5.6V    5W    1N5339
ZENER    6.2V    5W    1N5341
ZENER    6.8V    5W    1N5342
ZENER    7.5V    5W    1N5343
ZENER    8.2V    5W    1N5344
ZENER    9.1V    5W    1N5346
ZENER    10V    5W    1N5347
ZENER    11V    5W    1N5348
ZENER    12V    5W    1N5349
ZENER    13V    5W    1N5350
ZENER    15V    5W    1N5352
ZENER    16V    5W    1N5353
ZENER    18V    5W    1N5355
ZENER    20V    5W    1N5357
ZENER    22V    5W    1N5358
ZENER    24V    5W    1N5359
ZENER    27V    5W    1N5361
ZENER    28V    5W    1N5362
ZENER    30V    5W    1N5363
ZENER    33V    5W    1N5364
ZENER    36V    5W    1N5365
ZENER    39V    5W    1N5366
ZENER    43V    5W    1N5367
ZENER    47V    5W    1N5368
ZENER    51V    5W    1N5369
ZENER    56V    5W    1N5370
ZENER    60V    5W    1N5371
ZENER    62V    5W    1N5372
ZENER    68V    5W    1N5373
ZENER    75V    5W    1N5374
ZENER    82V    5W    1N5375
ZENER    87V    5W    1N5376
ZENER    91V    5W    1N5377
ZENER    100V    5W    1N5378
ZENER    110V    5W    1N5379
ZENER    120V    5W    1N5380
ZENER    130V    5W    1N5381
ZENER    150V    5W    1N5383
ZENER    160V    5W    1N5384
ZENER    180V    5W    1N5386
ZENER    200V    5W    1N5388


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2016)

*Transistores MOSFET Canal "N"*




*Código*
*Canal*
*Corriente Id (A)*
*Tensión Vds (V)*
*Potencia Pd (W)*
*Resistencia Rds(on)(Ohms)*
*Encapsulado*

IRF7311 DUAL	N	6.6	20	2	0.029	SMD	SO-8
SI4466DY	N	13.5	20	1.5	0.009	SMD	SO-8
IRF8252	N	25	25	2.5	0.027	SMD	SO-8
IRF7303 DUAL	N	5.3	30	2	0.05	SMD	SO-8
IRF7313 DUAL	N	6.5	30	2	0.029	 SMD SO-8
SI9410DY	N	7	30	2.5	0.03	 SMD SO-8
IRF7201	N	7.3	30	2.5	0.03	 SMD SO-8
IRF7905 DUAL	N	7.8 / 8.9	30	2 / 2	0.022 / 0.017	SMD	SO-8
IRF8707	N	11	30	2.5	0.012	SMD	SO-8
IRF8513 DUAL	N	8 / 11	30	1.5 / 2.4	0.016 / 0.013	 SMD SO-8
IRF7907 DUAL	N	9.1 / 11	30	2 / 2	0.016 / 0.012	 SMD SO-8
IRF7403	N	9.7	30	2.5	0.022	 SMD SO-8
IRF7413	N	13	30	2.5	0.011	 SMD SO-8
IRF7821	N	13.6	30	2.5	0.009	 SMD SO-8
IRF8721	N	14	30	2.5	0.085	 SMD SO-8
IRF8714	N	14	30	2.5	0.087	 SMD SO-8
IRF7455	N	15	30	2.5	0.007	 SMD SO-8
IRF8736	N	18	30	2.5	0.048	 SMD SO-8
IRF7862	N	21	30	2.5	0.033	 SMD SO-8
IRF8788	N	24	30	2.5	0.028	 SMD SO-8
IRF7103 DUAL	N	3	50	2	0.13	 SMD SO-8
SI9945AEY	N	3.7	60	2.4	0.06	 SMD SO-8
SI4450DY	N	7.5	60	2.5	0.024	 SMD SO-8
IRF7351 DUAL	N	8	60	2	0.018	 SMD SO-8
IRF7855	N	12	60	2.5	0.094	 SMD SO-8
IRF7493	N	9.3	80	2.5	0.015	 SMD SO-8
IRF7495	N	7.3	100	2.5	0.022	 SMD SO-8
IRF7492	N	3.7	200	2.5	0.079	 SMD SO-8
IRF2903ZS	N	75	30	290	0.002	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF540NS	N	33	40	130	0.044	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF3205S	N	110	55	200	0.008	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF2807S	N	82	75	230	0.013	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF3710S	N	57	100	200	0.023	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF3315S	N	21	150	94	0.082	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF3415S	N	43	150	200	0.042	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRFS11N50A	N	11	500	170	0.52	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
STB7NB60T4	N	7.2	600	125	1.2	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRFD123	N	1.1	60	1	0.40	DIL-4
IRFD110	N	1	100	1.3	0.54	DIL-4
IRFD120	N	1.3	100	1	0.27	DIL-4
IRFD213	N	0.4	150	1	2.4	DIL-4
IRFD210	N	0.6	200	1	1.5	DIL-4
IRFD220	N	0.8	200	1	0.8	DIL-4
IRFD311	N	0.4	350	1	3.6	DIL-4
IRLL014N	N	2	55	1	0.14	 SMD SOT-223
IRFL4105	N	3.7	55	1	0.045	 SMD SOT-223
MMFT3055E	N	1.7	60	0.8	0.15	 SMD SOT-223
IRFL210	N	0.96	200	3.1	1.5	 SMD SOT-223
IRL3715	N	54	20	71	0.014	TO-220
IRF3704Z	N	67	20	57	0.008	TO-220
IRF3707Z	N	59	30	57	0.009	TO-220
IRF3709	N	90	30	120	0.009	TO-220
IRL2203N	N	116	30	180	0.007	TO-220
IRL3803	N	140	30	200	0.006	TO-220
IRF1104	N	100	40	170	0.009	TO-220
IRLB3034	N	195	40	375	0.002	TO-220
IRF1404	N	202	40	333	0.004	TO-220
IRFB3004	N	340	40	380	0.014	TO-220
MTP12N05E	N	12	50	40	0.2	TO-220
IRFZ20	N	15	50	40	0.1	TO-220
BUZ11A	N	25	50	75	0.06	TO-220
IRFZ30	N	30	50	88	0.05	TO-220
BUZ102	N	42	50	200	0.023	TO-220
MTP50N05	N	50	50	125	0.028	TO-220
BUK9775-55 #	N	11	55	18	0.084	TO-220
IRFIZ24N #	N	14	55	29	0.07	TO-220
IRLZ24N	N	18	55	45	0.06	TO-220
IRLZ34N	N	30	55	68	0.035	TO-220
IRFIZ44N #	N	31	55	45	0.024	TO-220
BUZ103S	N	31	55	75	0.036	TO-220
IRLZ44N	N	47	55	110	0.022	TO-220
IRFI1010N # 	N	49	55	58	0.012	TO-220
IRFZ44N	N	49	55	94	0.018	TO-220
IRFZ46N	N	53	55	107	0.017	TO-220
IRFZ48N	N	64	55	130	0.014	TO-220
IRF2805	N	75	55	330	0.005	TO-220
STP80NF55-06	N	80	55	210	0.006	TO-220
STP80NF55-08	N	80	55	300	0.008	TO-220
IRF1010N	N	85	55	180	0.011	TO-220
IRL3705	N	89	55	170	0.01	TO-220
IRL2505	N	104	55	200	0.008	TO-220
IRF3205	N	110	55	200	0.008	TO-220
IRF1405	N	169	55	330	0.005	TO-220
IRLIZ14G #	N	8	60	27	0.2	TO-220
MTP3055E	N	10	60	30	0.15	TO-220
IRFZ14	N	10	60	43	0.2	TO-220
IRLZ14	N	10	60	43	0.2	TO-220
FQA12N60C	N	12	60	240	0.7	TO-220
MTP3055VL	N	12	60	48	0.18	TO-220
BUZ71S2	N	14	60	40	0.1	TO-220
MTA15N06E #	N	15	60	40	0.1	TO-220
STP16NE06	N	16	60	60	0.1	TO-220
IRLZ24	N	17	60	60	0.1	TO-220
FQP20N06	N	20	60	53	0.06	TO-220
IRFZ34	N	30	60	88	0.05	TO-220
BUK555-60B	N	35	60	125	0.055	TO-220
MTP50N06	N	50	60	150	0.028	TO-220
IRFZ48	N	50	60	190	0.018	TO-220
STP60NF06	N	60	60	110	0.014	TO-220
RFP60N06	N	60	60	150	0.014	TO-220
MTP70N06	N	70	60	150	0.01	TO-220
IRFZ48V	N	72	60	150	0.012	TO-220
IRF1018E	N	79	60	110	0.007	TO-220
IRFB3206	N	120	60	300	0.003	TO-220
IRFB3306	N	160	60	230	0.003	TO-220
VNP35N07F1 #	N	35	70	40	0.028	TO-220
STP80NF70	N	98	68	190	0.008	TO-220
IRFB3607	N	80	75	140	0.009	TO-220
STP75NF75	N	80	75	300	0.011	TO-220
IRF2807	N	82	75	230	0.013	TO-220
IRFB3077	N	120	75	370	0.0028	TO-220
IRF1407	N	130	75	330	0.008	TO-220
IRF3808	N	140	75	330	0.007	TO-220
IRF1607	N	142	75	380	0.008	TO-220
IRFB3207	N	180	75	330	0.004	TO-220
IRF510	N	4	100	43	0.54	TO-220
IRF520	N	8	100	40	0.3	TO-220
IRLI530G #	N	9.7	100	42	0.16	TO-220
IRFI530G #	N	9.7	100	42	0.16	TO-220
IRL520N	N	10	100	48	0.18	TO-220
IRF530	N	14	100	75	0.18	TO-220
IRLI540G #	N	17	100	48	0.077	TO-220
IRFI540G #	N	17	100	48	0.077	TO-220
IRFB4212	N	18	100	60	0.072	TO-220
IRF540N	N	33	100	130	0.044	TO-220
RFP40N10	N	40	100	160	0.04	 TO-220
IRF1310N	N	42	100	160	0.036	TO-220
FQP44N10	N	43.5	100	146	0.39	TO-220
HUF75637P	N	44	100	155	0.03	TO-220
STP40NF10	N	50	100	150	0.028	TO-220
IRF3710	N	57	100	200	0.023	TO-220
IRFB4610	N	73	100	190	0.011	TO-220
IRFB4710	N	75	100	200	0.014	TO-220
IRFB4410Z	N	75	100	230	0.007	TO-220
IRF8010	N	80	100	125	0.2	TO-220
STP60NF10	N	80	100	300	0.023	TO-220
IRFB4410	N	96	100	250	0.008	TO-220
IRFB4110	N	120	100	370	0.0037	TO-220
IRFB4310	N	140	100	330	0.056	TO-220
IRFB4615	N	35	150	144	0.032	TO-220
IRFB41N15D	N	41	150	200	0.045	TO-220
IRF3415	N	43	150	200	0.042	TO-220
IRFB52N15D	N	60	150	320	0.032	TO-220
IRFB4321	N	85	150	350	0.012	TO-220
IRFB4115	N	104	150	380	0.093	TO-220
IRF612	N	2	200	20	2.4	TO-220
IRF610	N	2.5	200	20	1.5	TO-220
IRF620	N	5	200	40	0.8	TO-220
IRL620	N	5.2	200	50	0.8	TO-220
BUZ73A	N	5.5	200	40	0.6	TO-220
IRLI630G #	N	6.2	200	35	0.4	TO-220
IRLI520G #	N	7.2	200	37	0.27	TO-220
IRF630	N	9	200	75	0.4	TO-220
STP19NB20FP #	N	10	200	35	0.18	TO-220
IRF640N	N	18	200	125	0.18	TO-220
IRFB4020	N	18	200	100	0.1	TO-220
IRFB4620	N	25	200	144	0.006	TO-220
IRFB31N20D	N	31	200	200	0.082	TO-220
IRFB38N20D	N	44	200	320	0.054	TO-220
IRFB42N20D	N	44	200	330	0.055	TO-220
IRFB260N	N	56	200	380	0.04	TO-220
IRFB4227	N	65	200	330	0.019	TO-220
IRFB4127	N	76	200	375	0.017	TO-220
IRFB4332	N	60	250	390	0.029	TO-220
IRFB4229	N	91	250	330	0.038	TO-220
IRF720	N	3	400	40	1.8	TO-220
IRFI740G #	N	5.4	400	40	0.55	TO-220
IRF730	N	5.5	400	75	1	TO-220
STP11NB40FP #	N	6	400	40	0.55	TO-220
IRF740	N	10	400	125	0.55	TO-220
MTP10N40	N	10	400	125	0.55	TO-220
IRFI820G #	N	2.1	500	30	3	TO-220
IRF820	N	2.5	500	40	3	TO-220
IRFI830G #	N	3.1	500	35	1.5	TO-220
IRF830	N	4.5	500	75	1.5	TO-220
IRFI840G #	N	4.6	500	40	0.85	TO-220
IRF830A	N	5	500	74	1.4	TO-220
MTP5N50	N	5	500	75	1	TO-220
IRF842	N	7	500	125	1.1	TO-220
IRF840	N	8	500	125	0.85	TO-220
STP11NK50Z	N	10	500	125	0.48	TO-220
IRFB11N50A	N	11	500	170	0.52	TO-220
STP12NM50	N	12	500	160	0.35	TO-220
STP15NK50ZFP #	N	14	500	40	0.3	TO-220
STP15NK50Z	N	14	500	160	0.3	TO-220
FDP20N50	N	20	500	250	0.23	TO-220
IRFB20N50K	N	20	500	280	0.21	TO-220
IRFIBC30G #	N	2.5	600	35	2.2	TO-220
FQPF5N60C #	N	2.8	600	33	2	TO-220
IRFIBC40G #	N	3.5	600	40	1.2	TO-220
IRFBC30	N	3.6	600	74	2.2	TO-220
BUZ90	N	4.5	600	75	1.6	TO-220
STP5NK60ZFP #	N	5	600	25	1.6	TO-220
MTP5N60	N	5	600	75	1	TO-220
STP6NK60Z	N	6	600	32	1.2	TO-220
STP6NK60ZFP #	N	6	600	32	1.2	TO-220
STP9NK60ZFP #	N	7	600	30	0.95	TO-220
SSS7N60B #	N	7	600	48	1.2	TO-220
STP7NB60	N	7.2	600	125	1.2	TO-220
FQP8N60C	N	7.5	600	147	1	TO-220
BUZ91A	N	8	600	150	0.9	TO-220
IRFB9N60A	N	9.2	600	170	0.75	TO-220
STP10NK60Z	N	10	600	115	0.65	TO-220
STP10NK60ZFP #	N	10	600	35	0.65	TO-220
FQP12N60	N	10.5	600	180	0.7	TO-220
STP16NK60Z	N	14	600	190	0.42	TO-220
STP20NM60	N	20	600	192	0.29	TO-220
SPP20N60C3	N	20	600	208	0.19	TO-220
STP20NM60FP #	N	20	600	45	0.29	TO-220
NDF10N62ZG	N	10	620	36	0.65	TO-220
IRFB9N65A	N	8.5	650	167	0.93	TO-220
STP12NK60Z	N	10	650	150	0.64	TO-220
SPP11N60C3	N	11	650	125	0.38	TO-220
SPA11N65C3 #	N	11	650	125	0.38	TO-220
STP14NM65	N	12	650	125	0.38	TO-220
STP3NB80FP #	N	2.5	800	20	6.5	TO-220
2SK904	N	3	800	80	4	TO-220
STP4NK80ZFP #	N	3	800	25	3.5	TO-220
IRFBE30	N	4.1	800	125	3	TO-220
STP5NK80Z	N	4.3	800	110	1.9	TO-220
STP7NK80ZFP #	N	5.2	800	30	1.8	TO-220
STP8NK80ZFP #	N	6.2	800	30	1.5	TO-220
FQP7N80C	N	6.6	800	167	1.5	TO-220
FQPF8N80C #	N	8	800	59	1.55	TO-220
STP10NK80ZFP #	N	9	800	40	0.78	TO-220
STP10NK80Z	N	9	800	160	0.9	TO-220
2SK958	N	2	900	45	8.5	TO-220
FQPF5N90C #	N	3	900	56	1.5	TO-220
IRFBF30	N	3.6	900	125	3.7	TO-220
STP5NK90Z	N	4.5	900	125	2.5	TO-220
STP6NK90ZFP #	N	5.8	900	30	2	TO-220
STP9NK90Z	N	8	900	160	1.3	TO-220
BUZ50B	N	2	1000	75	8	TO-220
BUZ50A	N	2.5	1000	75	5	TO-220
IRFBG30	N	3.1	1000	125	5	TO-220
MTP4N100	N	4	1000	150	3.5	TO-220
MTP3N120E	N	3	1200	125	4	TO-220
IRLU014N	N	10	55	28	0.14	 SMD TO-251
IRLU024N	N	17	55	45	0.065	 SMD TO-251
IRFU110	N	4.3	100	25	0.54	 SMD TO-251
IRLU120N	N	10	100	48	0.185	 SMD TO-251
IRFU220	N	4.8	200	42	0.8	 SMD TO-251
IRFR020	N	15	50	42	0.1	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRLR024Z	N	16	55	35	0.058	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRFR2407	N	42	75	110	0.03	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRFR120N	N	9.4	100	48	0.21	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRFR3410	N	31	100	110	0.039	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRFR220	N	4.8	200	42	0.8	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
SPD07N60C3	N	7.3	650	83	0.6	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRL640L	N	17	200	125	0.18	TO-262
IRF840L	N	8	500	125	0.85	TO-262
IRF140	N	28	100	125	0.077	TO-3
IRF241	N	18	150	125	0.18	TO-3
IRF251	N	30	150	150	0.085	TO-3
IRF240	N	18	200	125	0.18	TO-3
IRF250	N	30	200	150	0.085	TO-3
IRF322	N	2.8	400	50	2.5	TO-3
IRF350	N	15	400	150	0.3	TO-3
IRF453	N	12	450	150	0.5	TO-3
IRF422	N	2.2	500	50	4	TO-3
IRF420	N	2.5	500	50	3	TO-3
IRF430	N	4.5	500	75	1.5	TO-3
IRF450	N	13	500	150	0.4	TO-3
2N6659	N	3	35	6.2	1.8	TO-39
2N6660	N	1.1	60	6.2	3	TO-39
IRFF133	N	8	60	25	0.25	TO-39
IRFP4004	N	195	40	380	0.014	TO-247
MTW54N05E	N	54	50	210	0.014	TO-247
RFG75N05E	N	75	50	240	0.008	TO-247
IRFP054N	N	81	55	170	0.012	TO-247
IRFP064N	N	110	55	200	0.008	TO-247
IRFP044	N	57	60	180	0.028	TO-247
IRFP3306	N	120	60	220	0.003	TO-247
IRFP2907	N	209	75	470	0.005	TO-247
IRFP140	N	31	100	180	0.077	TO-247
IRFP150N	N	42	100	140	0.036	TO-247
IRFP3710	N	57	100	200	0.025	TO-247
STW60N10	N	60	100	200	0.03	TO-247
IRFP4710	N	72	100	190	0.014	TO-247
IRFP4310	N	134	100	280	0.048	TO-247
IRFP4110	N	180	100	370	0.037	TO-247
IRFPS3815	N	105	150	441	0.015	TO-247
IRFP240	N	18	200	150	0.18	TO-247
BUZ350	N	22	200	125	0.129	TO-247
IRFIP250 #	N	23	200	96	0.08	TO-247
IRFP250	N	30	200	150	0.085	TO-247
IRFP260	N	46	200	280	0.055	TO-247
IXFH60N20F	N	60	200	315	0.038	TO-247
IRFP4227	N	65	200	330	0.021	TO-247
IRFP90N20D	N	94	200	580	0.023	TO-247
APT20M22B2VFR	N	100	200	520	 0.022	TO-247
IRFP4668	N	130	200	520	0.008	TO-247
IRFIP254 #	N	18	250	96	0.14	TO-247
IRFP254	N	23	250	180	0.14	TO-247
IRFP4768	N	93	250	520	0.015	TO-247
IRFP4242	N	46	300	430	0.049	TO-247
IRFP4868	N	70	300	517	0.025	TO-247
IRFPE40	N	5.4	400	150	2	TO-247
IRFP350	N	16	400	190	0.3	TO-247
IRFP360	N	23	400	280	0.2	TO-247
IRFP450	N	13	500	150	0.4	TO-247
IRFP450LC	N	14	500	190	0.4	TO-247
STW15NB50	N	14.6	500	190	0.33	TO-247
IRFP460	N	20	500	250	0.27	TO-247
SIHG20N50C	N	20	500	250	0.27	TO-247
FQA24N50	N	24	500	290	0.2	TO-247
IRFP31N50L	N	31	500	460	0.15	TO-247
IRFP32N50K	N	32	500	460	0.135	TO-247
IRFPS37N50	N	36	500	446	0.13	TO-247
STW45NM50	N	45	500	260	0.08	 TO-247
IRFPS43N50K	N	47	500	540	0.078	TO-247
IRFPC50A	N	11	600	180	0.58	TO-247
IRFPC60	N	16	600	280	0.4	TO-247
STW20NM60	N	20	600	214	0.29	TO-247
STW26NM60N	N	20	600	313	0.165	TO-247
STW45NM60	N	45	600	417	0.09	TO-247
SIHG47N60E	N	47	650	357	0.064	TO-247
FCA47N60	N	47	600	417	0.058	TO-247
IRFPE50	N	7.8	800	190	1.2	TO-247
STW10NK80Z	N	9	800	160	0.9	TO-247
STW18NK80Z	N	19	800	350	0.38	TO-247
IRFPF40	N	4.7	900	150	2.5	TO-247
2SK727	N	5	900	125	2.5	TO-247
2SK1461	N	5	900	120	2.8	TO-247
STW7NK90Z	N	5.8	900	140	2	TO-247
2SK2485	N	6	900	100	2.8	TO-247
2SK2147	N	6	900	80	2.8	TO-247
FQAF11N90C #	N	7	900	120	0.91	 TO-247
FQA11N90C	N	11.4	900	300	0.96	 TO-247
IRFPG50	N	6.1	1000	190	1.6	TO-247
STW11NK100Z	N	8.3	1000	230	1.1	TO-247
STY15NA100	N	15	1000	300	0.65	TO-247
VN0610LL	N	0.19	60	0.4	5	TO-92
ZVN2106A	N	0.4	60	0.7	2	TO-92
BS170	N	0.5	60	0.8	1.2	TO-92
2N7008	N	0.5	60	1	7.5	TO-92
MPF910	N	0.5	60	1	5	TO-92
MTB6N60E	N	6	600	125	1.2	TO263-3
2N7002D	N	0.115	60	0.2	7.5	 SMD T-SMD


*Transistores MOSFET Canal "P"*




*Código*
*Canal*
*Corriente Id (A)*
*Tensión Vds (V)*
*Potencia Pd (W)*
*Resistencia Rds(on)(Ohms)*
*Encapsulado*

IRFD9010	P	1.1	50	1	0.5	DIL-4
IRFD9123	P	0.8	60	1	0.8	DIL-4
IRFD9024	P	1.6	60	1.3	0.28	DIL-4
IRFD9110	P	0.7	100	1.3	1.2	DIL-4
IRFD9120	P	1	100	1	0.6	DIL-4
IRFD9210	P	0.4	200	1	3	DIL-4
IRFD9220	P	0.6	200	1	1.5	DIL-4
IRF7410	P	16	12	2.5	0.007	 SMD SO-8
IRF7220	P	11	14	2.5	0.012	 SMD SO-8
IRF7104 DUAL	P	2.3	20	2	0.25	 SMD SO-8
IRF7304 DUAL	P	4.7	20	2	0.09	 SMD SO-8
IRF7314 DUAL	P	5.3	20	2	0.058	 SMD SO-8
IRF7204	P	5.3	20	2.5	0.06	 SMD SO-8
IRF7404	P	6.8	20	1.6	0.04	 SMD SO-8
IRF7324 DUAL	P	9	20	2	0.018	 SMD SO-8
IRF7506 DUAL	P	1.7	30	1.25	0.27	 SMD SO-8
IRF7306 DUAL	P	4	30	2	0.1	 SMD SO-8
IRF7316 DUAL	P	4.9	30	2	0.058	 SMD SO-8
IRF7342 DUAL	P	3.4	55	2	0.105	 SMD SO-8
IRF7406	P	5.8	30	2.5	0.045	 SMD SO-8
IRF7424	P	11	30	2.5	0.014	 SMD SO-8
IRF9328	P	12	30	2.5	0.019	 SMD SO-8
IRF9310	P	30	30	2.5	0.046	 SMD SO-8
IRF5305S	P	31	55	3.8	0.06	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
IRF4905S	P	74	55	3.8	0.02	 SMD TO-263 (D2-PAK)
MMFT2955E	P	1	60	0.8	0.3	 SMD SOT-223
BTS100 (TEMPFET)	P	8	50	40	0.3	TO-220
RFP15P05	P	15	50	80	0.15	TO-220
IRF9Z30	P	18	50	74	0.14	TO-220
RFP30P05	P	30	50	120	0.065	TO-220
IRF9Z24	P	12	55	45	0.175	TO-220
IRF9Z34 (IRF9Z34N)	P	19	55	68	0.1	TO-220
IRF5305	P	31	55	110	0.06	TO-220
IRF4905	P	74	55	200	0.02	TO-220
IRF9Z14	P	6.7	60	43	0.5	TO-220
MTP23P06	P	23	60	125	0.12	TO-220
IRF9510	P	4	100	43	1.2	TO-220
IRFI9520G #	P	5.2	100	37	0.6	TO-220
IRF9520	P	6	100	40	0.6	TO-220
IRFI9530G #	P	7.7	100	42	0.3	TO-220
IRF9530	P	12	100	75	0.3	TO-220
IRF9540	P	19	100	125	0.2	TO-220
IRF9540N	P	23	100	140	0.117	TO-220
IRF5210	P	40	100	200	0.06	TO-220
IRF6218	P	27	150	250	0.15	TO-220
IRF9610	P	1	200	20	2.3	TO-220
IRF9620	P	3.5	200	40	1	TO-220
IRFI9630G #	P	4.3	200	35	0.8	TO-220
IRF9630	P	6.5	200	75	0.8	TO-220
IRF9640	P	11	200	125	0.5	TO-220
MTP2P50E	P	2	500	75	6	TO-220
IRFR9024N	P	11	55	38	0.175	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRLR9343	P	20	55	79	0.093	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRFR9110	P	3.1	100	25	1.2	 SMD TO-252 (D-PAK)
IRF9131	P	12	60	75	0.3	TO-3
IRF9130	P	12	100	75	0.25	TO-3
IRF9140	P	18	100	125	0.2	TO-3
IRF9232	P	5.5	200	75	1.2	TO-3
IRFP9140	P	21	100	180	0.2	TO-247
IRFP9240	P	12	200	150	0.5	TO-247
MTW14P20	P	14	200	150	0.5	TO-247

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2017)

*Tabla de Varistores de uso frecuente y sus características*




*I*
* II *
*III*
*IV*
*V*
*VI*
*VII*
*VIII*
*IX*
*X*
*XI*
*XII*
*XIII*
*XIV*

jvr-14n180k	11	14	18	16  -  20	*       36	1000	500	0.1	4.7	18,000			
jvr-14n220k	14	18	22	20  -  24	*       43	1000	500	0.1	5.4	15,000			
jvr-14n270k	17	22	27	24  -  30	*       53	1000	500	0.1	6.9	10,000			
jvr-14n330k	20	26	33	30  -  36	*       65	1000	500	0.1	8.8	8,500			
jvr-14n390k	25	31	39	35  -  43	*       77	1000	500	0.1	9.4	7,500			
jvr-14n470k	30	38	47	42  -  52	*       93	1000	500	0.1	12.0	6,500			
jvr-14n560k	35	45	56	50  -  62	*      110	1000	500	0.1	14.0	5,600			
jvr-14n680k	40	56	68	61  -  75	*      135	1000	500	0.1	17.0	4,700			
jvr-14n820k	50	65	82	74  -  90	135	4500	2,500	0.6	22.0	3,900			
jvr-14n101k	60	85	100	90  -  110	165	4500	2,500	0.6	28.0	3,400			
jvr-14n121k	75	100	120	108 -  132	200	4500	2,500	0.6	32.0	3,100			
jvr-14n151k	95	125	150	135 -  165	250	4500	2,500	0.6	44.0	3,000			
jvr-14n181k	115	150	180	162 -  198	300	4500	2,500	0.6	52.0	970			
jvr-14n201k	130	170	200	185 -  225	340	4500	2,500	0.6	57.0	840			
jvr-14n221k	140	180	220	198 -  242	360	4500	2,500	0.6	62.0	710			
jvr-14n241k	150	200	240	216 -  264	395	4500	2,500	0.6	67.0	650			
jvr-14n271k	175	225	270	247 -  303	455	4500	2,500	0.6	79.0	600			
jvr-14n301k	195	250	300	270 -  390	505	4500	2,500	0.6	84.0	550			
jvr-14n331k	210	275	330	297 -  363	550	4500	2,500	0.6	92.0	500			
jvr-14n361k	230	300	360	324 -  396	595	4500	2,500	0.6	104.0	480			
jvr-14n391k	250	320	390	351 -  429	650	4500	2,500	0.6	120.0	440			
jvr-14n431k	275	350	430	387 -  473	710	4500	2,500	0.6	132.0	420			
jvr-14n471k	300	385	470	423 -  517	775	4500	2,500	0.6	140.0	390			
jvr-14n511k	320	418	510	459 -  561	842	4500	2,500	0.6	148.0	360			
jvr-14n561k	350	460	560	504 -  161	920	4500	2,500	0.6	156.0	320			
jvr-14n621k	385	505	620	558 -  682	1025	4500	2,500	0.6	164.0	290			
jvr-14n681k	420	560	680	612 -  748	1120	4500	2,500	0.6	172.0	260			
jvr-14n751k	460	615	750	675 -  825	1240	4500	2,500	0.6	180.0	230			
jvr-14n781k	485	640	780	702 -  858	1290	4500	2,500	0.6	184.0	230			
jvr-14n821k	510	670	820	738 -  902	1355	4500	2,500	0.6	188.0	200			
jvr-14n911k	550	745	910	819 -  1001	1500	4500	2,500	0.6	204.0	180			
jvr-14n102k	625	825	1000	900 -  1100	1650	4500	2,500	0.6	224.0	150			
jvr-14n112k	680	895	1100	990 -  1210	1815	4500	2,500	0.6	248.0	150			




*I :	*
*Part Number*
*II :	*
*Maximum Allowable Voltage AC rms V*
*III :	*
*Maximum Allowable Voltage DC rms V*
*IV :	*
*Varistor Voltage (V 1mA)*
*V :	*
*Varistor Voltage (V 1mA) tolerance Range*
*VI :	*
*Maximum Clamping Voltage V 5A*
*VII :	*
*Withstanding Surge Current 1 Time (A)*
*VIII :	*
*Withstanding Surge Current 2 Time (A)*
*IX :	*
*Rated Wattage (W)*
*X :	*
*Energy 10/1000 µs (J)*
*XI :	*
*Typical Capacitance (pF)*
*XII :	*
*UL*
*XIII :	*
*CSA*
*XIV :	*
*VDE*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2018)

Interesante archivo en Excel con mas de 46000 transistores y sus datos.

*¡ Enjoy it !*​


----------



## yuletheone (Ene 18, 2019)

*Her*mano, para mi que la internet es problemática y para muchos Cubanos que ahorran unos pesitos para conectarse ésto es como un ecg o nte sencillo, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 24, 2020)

Me tope con esta pagina: Electronics Databooks

Si bien no se van a encontrar con manuales actualizados aun son muy útiles, mas en lugares donde acceder a internet no este al alcance de la mano, o el acceso sea esporádico.

La verdad que la cantidad de manuales es asombrosa y la mayoría tienen descripciones de circuitos armados con los componentes con lo que se puede sacar ideas, incluso hay manuales con pautas de desarrollo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2020)

​


----------

